# Cancer Awareness Through the Beauty of Color



## Medgal07 (Sep 4, 2012)

I made a comment in passing about my intent, as a breast cancer survivor to wear pink themed makeup for the entire month of October.  Speckrette, Kimibos suggested that we start an awareness thread and Kimibos would like to support the cause with pink manis.   Prettypackages and Glammy Girl have also expressed interest and pledged their support through wearing pink cosmetics. Although both a bit shy and reluctant, I was subsequently inspired to initiate this thread.  I am not sad about my plight, and I have used makeup to help combat the ravages of illness.  That soon became a passion and absolute ton of fun.  I love reading about, talking about, and most of all buying makeup/cosmetics/nail polish.  When I happened upon this forum I found a safe haven for this wonderful makeup obsession.  So, through this thread I hope we can _honor_ those who lost the war against cancer, _uplift_ & _encourage_ those who are in the throws of battling cancer and _celebrate _those who have survived it.

Please share your experiences, but more over share and suggest your favorite pink products and total pink-themed makeup looks.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 4, 2012)

This thread is a great idea! I remember seeing the start of it in the Current Obsessions thread. I'm going to make sure to wear more of my pink lipstick and pink nail polish in October.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 4, 2012)

Well we can start by celebrating you Medgal07 since you're a survivor. I will wear more pink in October as well. As a matter of fact, it's not October yet but right now my sleep t-shirt is a "Fight for the Tatas" shirt. The letter "I" in the word Fight, is replaced with the pink awareness ribbon. I don't wear colored polish on my fingers but I do on my toes so for the entire month of Oct., I will wear pink polish.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> This thread is a great idea! I remember seeing the start of it in the Current Obsessions thread. I'm going to make sure to wear more of my pink lipstick and pink nail polish in October.


  	Yay CartoonChic!  On behalf of everyone touched by cancer, THANK YOU so much for your support.  
  	Check this out;   *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sgjHlF84Yc&feature=related.  *

  	I've adopted the song by Beyonce, Mary J. Blige, Mariah Carey, Fergie, Rihanna, et al, featured in the above youtube video as my inspiration.
  	It's a song about fighting and pushing beyond frustration and the desire to give up.  It's my theme song.

  	Instead of looking in the mirror at a frightened and very sick person, I focused on a bright lippie or a smokey eye look & strategic highlighting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Well we can start by celebrating you Medgal07 since you're a survivor. I will wear more pink in October as well. As a matter of fact, it's not October yet but right now my sleep t-shirt is a "Fight for the Tatas" shirt. The letter "I" in the word Fight, is replaced with the pink awareness ribbon. I don't wear colored polish on my fingers but I do on my toes so for the entire month of Oct., I will wear pink polish.


  	Copperhead, you totally brought me to tears.  THANK YOU so much for your kindness and support!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Copperhead, you totally brought me to tears.  THANK YOU so much for your kindness and support!


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 5, 2012)

Medgal07 you did a great thing by starting this thread, I believe in doing something you care about and feel strongly for and by showing initiative by bringing awareness to breast cancer, a disease that has affected so many women as well as the families of those women, is an amazing thing. In my religion, our belief is that if anyone passes away and the cause is cancer, you die as a matyr, fighting for God and your religion... Here's to all the women out there who share the same struggles as us... Stay strong :bouquet:   Btw, do we start posting our pink looks or what pink cosmetics we wore starting from now or from October?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm due for a mani/pedi soon. Why not get a pink mani using a gel polish. It should theoretically last at least 2 weeks. When I get my nails done I will post a shot of them. Better yet I will use it as my avatar for the month of October.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Btw, do we start posting our pink looks or what pink cosmetics we wore starting from now or from October?


  	Wow Glammy Girl, that's pretty amazing!  In response to your question...any day is a good day to wear pink in support of this cause, however I was aiming for the month of October.  That said,  Laura Mercier has proclaimed  *September 7th, National Wear Teal Day *to raise awareness about Ovarian Cancer.  Teal & Pink look pretty good together, so I'm joining that cause too!.

  	Thanks for your support!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks a $$$Mil  DILLIGAF.  Here's to pretty pink fingers & toes!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm all in. A good friend of mine from high school just got diagnosed. She is only 41. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm a nailtech. I'll round up a list of companies and colors that support the cause and post them here over the weekend. If you buy your own polish then proceeds from the product go towards a cure. If you get your mani/ pedis done at a salon, try to choose a salon that will be giving proceeds of their sales to Breast Cancer research in Oct.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2012)

macgirl3121...sending positive thoughts to and prayers for your friend.  Unfortunately, cancer does not discriminate and is no respecter of age. Thanks for supporting the movement and for your _*great idea!!!  *_


----------



## macgirl3121 (Sep 7, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> macgirl3121...sending positive thoughts to and prayers for your friend.  Unfortunately, cancer does not discriminate and is no respecter of age. Thanks for supporting the movement and for your _*great idea!!!  *_


	Oh, I know. It seems like I'm hearing of someone I know being diagnosed with some sort of cancer monthly. My dad was diagnosed with bladder cancer in Jan 2011. He's almost to the end of his chemo and it seems to be working.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 8, 2012)

macgirl3121 said:


> I'm all in. A good friend of mine from high school just got diagnosed. She is only 41.    I'm a nailtech. I'll round up a list of companies and colors that support the cause and post them here over the weekend. If you buy your own polish then proceeds from the product go towards a cure. If you get your mani/ pedis done at a salon, try to choose a salon that will be giving proceeds of their sales to Breast Cancer research in Oct.


 Wow  That's an awesome idea, will tell everyone I know to keep that in mind at their next mani...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 14, 2012)

As October approaches, we'll start to see product releases and promotions, the proceeds of which support the cause.  If you are aware of any please share them.  Here is a offering by Estée Lauder:           http://www.esteelauder.com/products/mpp/index.tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT7509  :eyelove:


----------



## presstoblend (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi All! This is a great thread! Hope I'm exhibiting correct posting etiquette as I'm new to Specktra.net. Congratulations to all of the survivors who have posted. What an inspiration you truly are! My great-aunt was a 20 year breast cancer survivor and I stood in awe as I watched her as well as my grandmother who was her sister and had lymphoma, maintain their fierceness while going through treatments with such majestic grace. Anyway I saw that Smashbox is supposed to be doing a pink lipstick for October's Breast Cancer Awareness in their Be Legendary Line called Inspiration. I have looked high and low and can't find it!!! Any suggestions? My plan is to wear nothing but pink lipsticks for the whole month of October and blog about it. I love Shocking Pink in the Nyx Matte line, as well a Pink Pidgeon from the MAC Iris Apfel launch. Wish me luck because's that's a lot of pink!


----------



## MAChostage (Sep 21, 2012)

Just wanted to post to say that I am on board for a month of pink looks in October!  I have already worn several this month.  I am an active participant in and supporter of the Making Strides Against Breast Cancer effort.  One of my coworkers was recently diagnosed, underwent chemo and a double mastectomy.  She is not yet 30 years old.  God bless all of the survivors and those who support them!


----------



## luvlydee (Sep 22, 2012)

ill probably do a pink makeup look on my blog towards cancer awareness.  I used to volunteer in the oncology unit at a childrens hospital and it really touched me.  Unfortunately we lost one of the patients that was closest to me during my time there and it was so heartbreaking that I just had to stop volunteering there. I don't think I could go through another situation like that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks so much presstoblend, MAChostage, and luvlydee who have joined in supporting the cause.  Even as or *especially* as you adorn yourselves in pink lipstick, eyeshadow and nail polish, please remember to do *your* breast self-exams and mammograms and encourage your family and friends to do the same.  Early detection can mean the difference between life and death.

  	Luvlydee that was some amazing volunteer work that you did with pediatric oncology.  What a selfless act!  MACHostage thank you for the work that you're doing with the Making Strides Organization.  Presstoblend...yes that's a lot of pink but you're gorgeous and I'm sure you'll rock it gracefully!

  	You're _all_ so beautiful, and I hope you'll share tips and products and suggest eyeshadow combinations and even your photos!

  	Lastly, I can't visit this thread without crying. I'm reminded of my own bilateral mastectomy, but also that I survived a devastating disease and very dark time in my life.  Now I salute all things PINK and all of you for your support.

  	Love to you all!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Hi All! This is a great thread! Hope I'm exhibiting correct posting etiquette as I'm new to Specktra.net. Congratulations to all of the survivors who have posted. What an inspiration you truly are! My great-aunt was a 20 year breast cancer survivor and I stood in awe as I watched her as well as my grandmother who was her sister and had lymphoma, maintain their fierceness while going through treatments with such majestic grace. Anyway I saw that Smashbox is supposed to be doing a pink lipstick for October's Breast Cancer Awareness in their Be Legendary Line called Inspiration. I have looked high and low and can't find it!!! Any suggestions? My plan is to wear nothing but pink lipsticks for the whole month of October and blog about it. I love Shocking Pink in the Nyx Matte line, as well a Pink Pidgeon from the MAC Iris Apfel launch. Wish me luck because's that's a lot of pink!


 *Essie *is also on the ban wagon with four new shades commemorating Breast Cancer Awareness month.  All but one shade is sold out at Nordstrom online, but Rite Aid CVS, Walgreen's et al will be carrying them.  The shades are; I Am Strong, Good Morning Hope, Check-up and We Are In It Together.  The shades run from light to rosey pink.  _*Check them out and support the cause everyone!*_

  	BTW presstoblend,


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey guys! So I was searching the net to see which beauty brands are supporting Breast Cancer Awareness Month and I came across this blog post. There are quite a few brands supporting the cause by donating part of the sales... It's always nice to know so when we do make purchases, we know we're helping someone out there as part of the sale gets donated    http://confessionsofaba.blogspot.com/2012/09/support-breast-cancer-awareness-month.html


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 23, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Hey guys! So I was searching the net to see which beauty brands are supporting Breast Cancer Awareness Month and I came across this blog post. There are quite a few brands supporting the cause by donating part of the sales... It's always nice to know so when we do make purchases, we know we're helping someone out there as part of the sale gets donated   http://confessionsofaba.blogspot.com/2012/09/support-breast-cancer-awareness-month.html


  Btw, I absolutely love the Bobbi Brown blush with the beast cancer ribbon imprinted in the blush and the brush with the pink handle, too cute! And a reminder as to what it represents


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Btw, I absolutely love the Bobbi Brown blush with the beast cancer ribbon imprinted in the blush and the brush with the pink handle, too cute! And a reminder as to what it represents


  	Awesome products.  I love the BBB too.  Thanks for sharing *glammy girl *!


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 28, 2012)

Stila is making a difference too  They've made a travel palette specially in support of Breast Cancer Awareness and part of the sale gets donated too.   http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2012/09/stila-positively-pink-cheek-palette-stila-courage-beauty-travel-palette-for-bca.html#more-71484


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 28, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Hi All! This is a great thread! Hope I'm exhibiting correct posting etiquette as I'm new to Specktra.net. Congratulations to all of the survivors who have posted. What an inspiration you truly are! My great-aunt was a 20 year breast cancer survivor and I stood in awe as I watched her as well as my grandmother who was her sister and had lymphoma, maintain their fierceness while going through treatments with such majestic grace. Anyway I saw that Smashbox is supposed to be doing a pink lipstick for October's Breast Cancer Awareness in their Be Legendary Line called Inspiration. I have looked high and low and can't find it!!! Any suggestions? My plan is to wear nothing but pink lipsticks for the whole month of October and blog about it. I love Shocking Pink in the Nyx Matte line, as well a Pink Pidgeon from the MAC Iris Apfel launch. Wish me luck because's that's a lot of pink!


  	My sister, Presstoblend, and I are gearing up to wear pink lippies through the entire month of October. Her looks will be posted on her blog: www.presstoblend.com. She has amassed a boatload of pink lippies, pencils and glosses for this project. This is gonna be fun!

  	It is in honor, as she noted above, to 2 of our beloved aunt and cherished grandmother who succumbed to cancer.

  	What will you be doing for Breast Cancer month?


----------



## baghdad81 (Sep 28, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> My sister, Presstoblend, and I are gearing up to wear pink lippies through the entire month of October. Her looks will be posted on her blog: www.presstoblend.com. She has amassed a boatload of pink lippies, pencils and glosses for this project. This is gonna be fun!  It is in honor, as she noted above, to 2 of our beloved aunt and cherished grandmother who succumbed to cancer.  What will you be doing for Breast Cancer month?


  Pink NP and I will try to get more pink in my makeup routine!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2012)

*October 1st* arrived in what seems like the blink of an eye. I'm surrounded by a sea of pink nail polish, lipstick, eyeshadow and blush to embark on my 31-day quest to wear pink...the color of breast cancer awareness.  I just told my husband what I'm doing.  As usual, he is tremendously supportive.  We were married only two years when I was diagnosed.  I used makeup to hide my pain and to avoid my husband relating to me as his ailing wife.  Rather, I wanted him to view me as a warrior, girded in armor to slay a dragon...a dragon called breast cancer.  I (we) won the war.
_*I AM A SURVIVOR!  *_My prayer today is that anyone suffering through this devastating illness can be inspired and encouraged to battle on!

  	Today I wore Essie's Cascade Cool on my nails; MAC's Miss Piggy Pink, Paradise Island and Vapour w/Blacktrack one the eyes.  I wore Play it Proper BY to highlight, Florida topped with Supernova Blush and St Germaine L/S.  Let the fun begin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> My sister, Presstoblend, and I are gearing up to wear pink lippies through the entire month of October. Her looks will be posted on her blog: www.presstoblend.com. She has amassed a boatload of pink lippies, pencils and glosses for this project. This is gonna be fun!
> 
> It is in honor, as she noted above, to 2 of our beloved aunt and cherished grandmother who succumbed to cancer.
> 
> What will you be doing for Breast Cancer month?


  	To Fiberluver and Presstoblend, my sincere condolences for the loss of your aunt and grandmother.  What legacies of strength they have left behind in both of you.  I am so glad you have joined this project in their honor!


----------



## prettygirl (Oct 1, 2012)

Awww.. yay! My Aunt who is in her early fourties just BEAT THE CRAP out of breast cancer . I have two breast cancer awareness t-shirts that I'll be sure to ROCK this month! And my next mani and pedi will definitely be PINK PINK PINK!


----------



## hwdsprincess (Oct 1, 2012)

THINK PINK! I was a medical assistant for an oncology(Cancer) place and i loved all my patients, never met any people who made me appreciate life more than the ones knowing they're living their last days....special shout out to all the fighters who overcame and lost their lifes fighting to overcome this sickness


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2012)

prettygirl said:


> Awww.. yay! My Aunt who is in her early fourties just BEAT THE CRAP out of breast cancer . I have two breast cancer awareness t-shirts that I'll be sure to ROCK this month! And my next mani and pedi will definitely be PINK PINK PINK!


  	Congrats to your aunt and a huge hug to you *prettygirl* for supporting the cause!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> THINK PINK! I was a medical assistant for an oncology(Cancer) place and i loved all my patients, never met any people who made me appreciate life more than the ones knowing they're living their last days....special shout out to all the fighters who overcame and lost their lifes fighting to overcome this sickness


  	You're gorgeous in pink.  Oncologic care & support is an important role.  It seems you had a major take-a-way.  Live & appreciate life to the fullest...and wear PINK.  Thanks for supporting the cause!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 1, 2012)

Here's my first look, if I can call it that. I kept things very light today. I'll highlight all pink makeup used.

  	OCTOBER 1, 2012

  	FACE:
  	La Femme Blush Sunkissed Dawn

  	LIPS:
*MAC Lipstick Venus*


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 1, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Here's my first look, if I can call it that. I kept things very light today. I'll highlight all pink makeup used.
> 
> OCTOBER 1, 2012
> 
> ...


  	Sweet CartoonChic.  I forgot about Venus l/s.  A sure sign that too many products reside in my stash! I just made my husband participate in a charitable way by having him purchase the Bobbi Brown Pink Peony  *Illuminating Bronzing Powder* for me.  $10 of the proceeds go to The Breast Cancer Research Foundation and shipping is free for this item.

  	[FONT=Georgia, 'Times New Roman', Times, serif]http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/2323/22656/Makeup/Cheeks/Blush/Pink-Peony-Set/FH12/index.tmpl[/FONT]


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 2, 2012)

Going out tonight, here are the pink products I'm going to be using a little later   Mac Pink Cult blush Benefit Bella Bamba blush Mac Faux l/s Mac Underage l/g Mac Blonde MSF


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok - Here we go!

  	Yesterday I rocked a neutral eye but pink lips and cheeks.

  	My neutral eye - this will stay the same since I will be wearing either a neutral brown eye or a pink themed one:

  	Eye:  (All MAC)

  	Charcoal Brown - brow
  	Clear brow set
  	Groundwork p/p - base
  	Soft Brown - lid
  	Saddle - crease
  	Brown Down - darken crease
  	Kid - highlight
  	Blacktrack - liner
  	Beauty Marked - under eye liner

  	Lip and Cheek: (All MAC)

  	Magenta l/l
  	Saint Germain l/s
  	VG Gaga I l/g - (dot in center)
  	Dame blush
  	Smooth Merge msf

  	I also wore my beloved pink Izod cardigan and BC Awareness pin.

  	Today I have on the same BC Awareness pin, a pink scarf I knitted and same neutral eye as yesterday + All That Glitters on lid over the Soft Brown and an Estee Lauder pinkish pearl cream shadow as a base.

  	Lip and Cheek: (All MAC)

  	Beet l/l
  	Quick Sizzle l/s
  	VG Gaga I l/g - just a dot - middle of lip
  	Full Fuchsia blush
  	Smooth Merge msf

  	I put away all of my other (volumious) lipsticks and glosses so I could focus on pink looks. I've never put things in rotation like this before so the same products are going to get a lot of love. I haven't worn Quick Sizzle in ages and I love it! I can't wait to wear Pink Pigeon later this week!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm feeling kinda blah today, so I went for a bright pink lipstick to perk up my mood.

  	OCTOBER 2, 2012

  	FACE:
*La Femme Blush Golden Rose*
*MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Star Wonder* - highlight

  	LIPS:
*Revlon Super Lustrous Lipstick Love That Pink*


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm feeling kinda blah today, so I went for a bright pink lipstick to perk up my mood.
> 
> OCTOBER 2, 2012
> 
> ...


  	I'm loving all of the great product choices from *CartoonChic, Glammygirl & Fiberluver* and capitalizing on your great ideas in the process!  I went a tad more subtle today with all MAC products as follows:
  	EYES: Soft Brown - lid
  	           Brown Down - crease
  	           Espresso - Outer vee
  	           Expensive Pink - above crease
  	           Brule - brow highlight
  	           Dipdown fluidline lid
  	           Costa Riche to waterline

  	FACE: Pink Swoon Blush
  	           Crystal Pink to highlight

  	LIPS:   Angel Lipstick & Lipglass

  	NAILS: Angel


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 2, 2012)

Medgal07,

  	Great look!

  	Thanks for posting!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 3, 2012)

Today:

  	Same eye look as above + EL cream e/s and Stila Kitten e/s on lid

  	Triple Fusion msf on cheeks + Harmony Blush (MAC)

  	Creme de la Femme l/s + Whirl l/l + Pinkarat gloss (MAC)


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 3, 2012)

hwdsprincess said:


> THINK PINK! I was a medical assistant for an oncology(Cancer) place and i loved all my patients, never met any people who made me appreciate life more than the ones knowing they're living their last days....special shout out to all the fighters who overcame and lost their lifes fighting to overcome this sickness


  	very pretty!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 3, 2012)

OCTOBER 3, 2012

  	LIPS:
*Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet Lipstick L'Infidèle*


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 3, 2012)

PLOTD for Wednesday Oct 3

  	I saw this look on a YouTube video using oranges like Rule & Coppering.  I adapted it using pinks.
  	All MAC
  	 		EYES:
 	 		Painterly to lid 
 	 		Aurora Mineralize Eyeshadow
 	 		Passionate to base/outer vee & slightly above crease & blend
 	 		Espresso over Passionate, then more Passionate
 	 		Expensive Pink to transition, & into brow
 	 		Sushi Flower to base & center of lid 
 	 		Aurora to inner 1/3 of lid
 	 		Goldmine to crease, just a touch, then Blended well
 	 		Blacktrack to line upper lid
 	 		Passionate again, above crease
 	 		Carbon to add depth at outer Vee & crease
 	 		Sushi Flower to lower lid
 	 		Espresso below Sushi Flower, Blend out
 	 		Feline to waterline 

 	 		FACE:
 	 		Florida blush, topped w/Feeling Flush blush
 	 		Embrace Me lip pencil, line & fill
 	 		Naughty Saute lipstick


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 4, 2012)

^Nice!

  	I will be doing an eye look using Passionate later in the month.

  	Today's lip:

  	Pink Friday l/s + Hodgepodge & Half-Red l/l (all MAC).

  	Hodgepodge is d/c, btw & Pink Friday (LE, Nicki Minaj).


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 4, 2012)

Didn't go anywhere today so didn't wear makeup  But all of the looks you guys did sound sooooo beautiful


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 4, 2012)

*Hello to all my PPs (Partners in Pink)!    *





I just got my Bobby Brown Pink Peony illuminating bronzing powder breast cancer awareness set.  I haven't used it yet but I will soon.
Today's PLOTD
  	A go-to smokey eye for me but I replaced White Frost with Swish,  So:

 	 		EYES:
 	 		Groundwork to lid 
 	 		Swish to lid
 	 		Carbon to lid, but on a diagonal from base to mid-lid
 	 		Blend Swish & Carbon to smooth any visible line
 	 		Embark to crease & blend upward

  	Expensive Pink to brow
  	Blacktrack to line upper lidCarbon to add depth at outer Vee & crease
  	 		Embark to lower lid

  	Fascinating to waterline 

 	 		FACE/LIPS:
 	 		Weekend Getaway Cheek & Lip Colour

 	 		Nails: Essie's I AM STRONG


----------



## kimibos (Oct 4, 2012)

hi everyone!! i wore *essies infactuation *this whole week at the hospital!!! im going to start doing manis with pictures on saturday. sorry, i just got home.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 5, 2012)

OCTOBER 4, 2012

 	 		LIPS:
*MAC Lipstick Girl About Town*



  	 		OCTOBER 5, 2012

 	 		LIPS:
*MAC Lipstick Quick Sizzle*



  	Lol, I'm noticing a trend here. I barely wear anything! I've been feeling kind of blah this week, but wanted to make sure I still participated. I'll step it up next week and will try to create more actual looks.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 5, 2012)

Today:

  	All Styled Up l/s (LE, MAC) + Magenta l/l + dab of VG Gaga I l/g in center of lip

  	Same face as above


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 5, 2012)

CartoonChic, Fiberluver and Kimibos,
  	Thanks for continuing your show of support!  CartoonChic, wearing a pink lip is a huge commitment, especially when we've just purchased every new shade in the MM collection, and several lippies from the prior collections.  So, "Trend" well taken!  So sorry you're "feeling blah".  BTW, I love your dry sense of humor!

  	I wasn't very creative today, October 5, but I came up with this:

  	All MAC
  	 		EYES:
 	 		Aurora Pigment
 	 		Complete wash of Girly from crease to brow
 	 		Trax to Crease and slightly above
 	 		Trax to lower lid
 	 		Blacktrack to line upper lid
 	 		Smolder to waterline & smudged into lower lid

 	 		FACE:
 	 		Supernova blush
 	 		Play It proper highlight
 	 		Crystal Pink highlight
 	 		Bobbi Brown Pink Peony lightly over entire face
 	 		Cork lip pencil
 	 		Please Me lipstick

 	 		Nails:
 	 		Essie's I Am Strong


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> CartoonChic, Fiberluver and Kimibos,
> Thanks for continuing your show of support!  CartoonChic, wearing a pink lip is a huge commitment, especially when we've just purchased every new shade in the MM collection, and several lippies from the prior collections.  So, "Trend" well taken!  So sorry you're "feeling blah".  BTW, I love your dry sense of humor!
> 
> I wasn't very creative today, October 5, but I came up with this:
> ...


  	Lol, thanks. My sense of humor is all over the place. I just like to laugh. That look seems very creative and pretty to me. I automatically classify anything using pigments as advanced. I won't go near them even though they're so pretty to look at.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 5, 2012)

It's day 5 and the all pink diet is getting to me a bit.

  	I will hold firm, however!

  	Onward ... !


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 5, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, thanks. My sense of humor is all over the place. I just like to laugh. That look seems very creative and pretty to me. I automatically classify anything using pigments as advanced. I won't go near them even though they're so pretty to look at.


  	Oh you MUST try pigments.  They're really fun.  I used to feel the same way.  After I took the plunge and played with them a bit...well there's just no turning back.  I love them.  Using Fix+ really helps to control & apply them.  Some of my favorites are Aurora, Nebula & Chocolate Brown.  Honestly, get just one and play around with it.  If you can drive you can master pigments!  I'm cheering you on!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 5, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> It's day 5 and the all pink diet is getting to me a bit.
> 
> I will hold firm, however!
> 
> Onward ... !


  	Oh I know Fiberluver.  I'm looking at all of the new pretty lipsticks that I've gotten over the past two months or so and I'm like...WHAT were you thinking?  I'm itching to wear my burgundies and rich reds and oranges.  That said, I'm going to start working some other colors into my pink looks. Pink will just be the cornerstone in the look.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh you MUST try pigments.  They're really fun.  I used to feel the same way.  After I took the plunge and played with them a bit...well there's just no turning back.  I love them.  Using Fix+ really helps to control & apply them.  Some of my favorites are Aurora, Nebula & Chocolate Brown.  Honestly, get just one and play around with it.  If you can drive you can master pigments!  I'm cheering you on!


	Lol, thanks!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but I am definitely in. My Mother is a survivor. 

  	I am going to get a pink mani/pedi this weekend.  I might see if they can do the ribbon on one of my nails.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 5, 2012)

Medgal, I can't wait to hear how you like the BB Pink Peony.


----------



## vv2197 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello Medgal & everyone!!!!! I'm a 3.9 breast cancer survivor too, Jesus is good!!!!!!!!! I love make-up and it help me even more thur chemo & radiation!!!! I love the idea of wearing pink make-up everday for Oct. I took some pink make-up pic on my facebook page!!! My name is Viola Sumo if you all would like to take a look!!!!!!!!!! WE ARE WINNERS AGAINST CANCER IN JESUS NAME!!!!!!!!!! GET YOUR MAMMOGRAMS PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello & welcome to *Partners in Pink* vv2197!!
  	Congratulations on being a survivor.  And YES...JESUS IS GOOD. You, me and all who have survived are indeed miracles!  Wearing pink makeup/nail polish/clothing/the breast cancer ribbon is a show of solidarity in support of EVERYONE touched by cancer.  It effects family and friends who watch their loved one suffer.  I find the ladies here to be selfless, beautiful and inspiring.  I adore pink but it's a challenge to wear it everyday.  I admire their resolve and perseverance.  Thanks again for joining our project!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2012)

PLOTD for Saturday Oct 6, 2012
  	Mostly MAC
  	 		EYES:
 	 		Painterly to lid 
 	 		Earthly Mineralize Eyeshadow to lid
 	 		Plum Dressing to crease
 	 		Real Drama (LE Dark Burgundy) to outer vee
 	 		DaBling above crease/transition
 	 		Pink Freeze brow
 	 		Real Drama to lower lid
 	 		Dark Diversion to line upper lid, topped w/Real Drama
 	 		Fascinating eye kohl to waterline 

 	 		FACE:
 	 		NARS Angelika blush
 	 		Rose Quartz MSF Highlight
 	 		Forever Marilyn BP to entire face to finish
 	 		Mineralize Charge Water to set
 	 		Cork lip pencil
 	 		Pink Plaid lipstick
 	 		Budding Love lipglass

 	 		NAILS:
 	 		Essie's Pink-a-Boo

_This was one of my favorite looks so far.  Very soft & dare I say-----girly.  I liked it a lot.   _


----------



## kimibos (Oct 6, 2012)

wearing china glaze's *DANCE BABY *and loving the pink roses outside of my window!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2012)

Gorgeous Kimibos!  I LOVE your back-drop of pink roses.  Thanks so much for sharing!  Sweet.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 6, 2012)

While I haven't been doing full-faced pink looks, I've been trying to incorporate at least one pink cosmetic color.  I've been rocking my Lovemate l/s heavily (thank goodness it's still hanging in there, I love it so much!), along with my pink lip glosses, and incorporating my pink pigments in looks.  My church will be holding its Making Strides auction after service tomorrow.  We've got baked goods, services, and even pictures drawn by a couple of our youth all donated and up for grabs!  I'm excited!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2012)

That's really very nice MAChostage.  The fact that you're wearing ANYTHING pink is a plus, and very much appreciated.  The Making Strides auction sounds like it will be quite the event!  That's really very special.  ENJOY!!


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 7, 2012)

Love the color Kimibos, soooooo pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2012)

PLOTD for Sunday Oct 7, 2012
  	MAC except where otherwise specified
  	 		EYES:
 	 		Groundwork PP to lid 
 	 		Passionate Eyeshadow to lid, through & above crease
 	 		Dark Soul pigment to lid, blend well
 	 		DaBling to transition
 	 		Sweet Lust to brow
 	 		Sushi Flower to lower lid
 	 		Fascinating eye kohl to waterline 

 	 		FACE:
 	 		Feeling Flush mineralize blush
 	 		Pearl CCB topped with Light Touch Pressed Pigment to highlight
 	 		Bobbi Brown Peony Pink to entire face to finish
 	 		Mineralize Charge Water to set
 	 		Embrace Me lip pencil
 	 		NARS Schiap lipstick  _*(THANK YOU CARTOONCHIC FOR THE RECOMMENDATION ITS GORGEOUS)*_
 	 		Style Packed lipglass

 	 		NAILS:
 	 		OPI's  What Aura Gonna Gonna Wear? (Perfect match with Schiap l/s)


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 7, 2012)

OCTOBER 6, 2012

 	 		LIPS:
*MAC Lipstick Fusion Pink*



  	 		OCTOBER 7, 2012

 	 		LIPS:
*MAC Lipglass Loud & Lovely*



  	I'm going to give myself a pink mani/pedi tomorrow and will try a more complete makeup look. I think I'm going to just focus on incorporating pink in my look instead of trying to wear all pink lipsticks. That way I can sneak in my other lipstick colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2012)

That's a good idea CartoonChic!  We're being way too stringent on ourselves.  Why not mix it up a bit!!!  Besides which, a little pink goes a long way!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 7, 2012)

^ I wore Love Goddess from Marilyn Monroe yesterday.

  	It is a pink-red that pulls cherry on me.

  	I picked up a jeweled ribbon pin from EL yesterday.

  	I needed one - I was wearing one of the pink ribbon pins I fished out of a bowl @ cco last week.

  	Back to the pink lippies tomorrow.

  	Speaking of Schiapp, my sister picked it up from Nars last week. What a pink!

  	I think I may wear Love Forever from MAC's Pro Longwear line tomorrow. It is one of my fav's but doesn't get a lot of use.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Fiberluver! I hope you're enjoying your weekend. I've had SCHIAP for a while now and just got around to wearing it.  I LOVE it! I also have Girl About Town.  It's funny how these amazing lippies go unused because I'm always putting a new one or the other higher on the 'must wear now' scale.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 7, 2012)

The auction went great!  We raised over $800 in the auction alone!  Not bad for 30 baked goods, two gift baskets and two children's pictures.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 7, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> The auction went great!  We raised over $800 in the auction alone!  Not bad for 30 baked goods, two gift baskets and two children's pictures.








   That's fantastic news!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> The auction went great!  We raised over $800 in the auction alone!  Not bad for 30 baked goods, two gift baskets and two children's pictures.


  	That's just amazing.  It's almost like the story of the loaves & fishes.  So grateful that you and all who participated did this very special thing for an important cause.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2012)

PLOTD for Monday Oct 8, 2012
  	MAC except where otherwise specified
  	 		EYES:
 	 		Groundwork PP to lid 
 	 		Aloha Pigment (dirty cocoa brown but look golden beige on the eye) to lid
 	 		Brun to the crease
 	 		Cork to transition
 	 		Ricepaper to brow
 	 		Brun to lower lid
 	 		Costa Riche eye kohl to waterline 

 	 		FACE:
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Banana Powder_ (This powder is amazing & does not crease under the eye)_
 	 		Feeling Flush mineralize blush
 	 		Blonde MSF to highlight
 	 		Forever Marilyn to entire face to finish
 	 		Mineralize Charge Water to set
 	 		More to Love lip pencil
 	 		Zen Rose lipstick 


 	 		NAILS:
 	 		OPI's  What Aura Gonna Wear,? still (Pretty hot pink)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Amazing Women - A little Tuesday Morning Inspiration   *




  	I shared this video with my best friend, and joined in acknowledging her before she died, May, a year ago. You can sign up amazing women that you want to recognize in this manner.
  	I share this with all of you, whom I think are pretty darned amazing too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Take a look: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qfcKvevod3k


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's the website for signing up Amazing Women and learning the inspiration behind the movement:   http://www.IBelieveShesAmazing.com


Medgal07 said:


> *Amazing Women - A little Tuesday Morning Inspiration   *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2012)

*PLOTD* for *Tuesday Oct 9, 2012*
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

  	 		EYES: (Burgundy Smokey Eye)
 	 		Groundwork PP to lid 
 	 		Ardent Cream e/s (Gareth Pugh collection) topped with Nocternelle e/s
 	 		Mystery to crease
 	 		Plum Dressing above crease
 	 		Cork to transition
 	 		Vapour to brow
 	 		Plum Dressing to lower lid
 	 		Fascinating eye kohl to waterline 

 	 		FACE:
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Banana Powder _(This powder is amazing & does not crease under the eye)_
 	 		Fever blush
 	 		Light Year MSF to highlight
 	 		Bobby Brown's Illuminating Bronzing powder to entire face, to finish (LOVE LOVE the effects of this..beautiful)
 	 		Mineralize Charge Water to set
 	 		Cork lip pencil
 	 		Relaxation, casual colour lip & cheek


 	 		NAILS:
 	 		Essie's  Good Morning Hope   Check here for nail polish swatch http://www.tradesecrets.ca/en/blog/raising-breast-cancer-awareness-opi-and-essie-2012


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 9, 2012)

OCTOBER 8-9, 2012

  	I didn't wear any makeup, but I did wear pink clothing. The season is transitioning into Fall, so it's been _cold_ and the weather has been gloomy lately. I'm a child of the sun, so the colder temps and dreary sky is affecting my mood, along with agitating my dry lips. I've been sporting lip balm for the past two days. Hope to get back into the swing of things tomorrow.

  	Medgal, do you change your nail color every day? It takes me forever to polish my nails, so I can't imagine doing it every day.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 9, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> OCTOBER 8-9, 2012
> 
> I didn't wear any makeup, but I did wear pink clothing. The season is transitioning into Fall, so it's been _cold_ and the weather has been gloomy lately. I'm a child of the sun, so the colder temps and dreary sky is affecting my mood, along with agitating my dry lips. I've been sporting lip balm for the past two days. Hope to get back into the swing of things tomorrow.
> 
> Medgal, do you change your nail color every day? It takes me forever to polish my nails, so I can't imagine doing it every day.


  	The seasonal chagne is messing with me too.

  	I'vd been doing a basic eye look, patine on the lid, espresso in the creaes and jaunty as a highlight, and a FOL or Fire Sign (hey it kinda pulls pink ;-)) Lips.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2012)

*CartoonChic*,
  	If you're "a child of the sun" than I'm your twin!  The summer seemed way too brief, and although there a a few things (well maybe two) that I like about the change of seasons, the cold temps and shorter often sunless days are not a part of the equation.  As you and most people, I also experience S.A.D. (Seasonal Affective Disorder).  I'm usually very organized and task oriented but at this time I have to force myself to complete things.  I had been trying to do laundry for 3 days and just got around to it today! 
  	And yes, I have been known to change my nail color everyday..._properly_.  Lately, I've resorted, on occasion to putting a darker pink over a light pink.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahhhh confession...I feel better now.  You and *Prettypackages* need to stop beating yourselves up.  I love that you've joined in solidarity for the cause, and no gesture is too small or too insignificant.  Thanks so much for your efforts and for just being here!!!!! 









Prettypackages said:


> The seasonal chagne is messing with me too.
> 
> I'vd been doing a basic eye look, patine on the lid, espresso in the creaes and jaunty as a highlight, and a FOL or Fire Sign (hey it kinda pulls pink ;-)) Lips.


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 10, 2012)

I feel so bad for not contributing enough, I haven't been out this week so didn't wear makeup  But I am wearing pink and white pjs right now lol  Will definately post my look tomorrow though... Hope everyone is having a nice day


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2012)

Glammy Girl,
Pink & White PJs count!!   Thank you for supporting the cause by being a Partner in Pink and just visiting this thread!!    








  	We're using pink to also help us to consider breast health.  Perform your self-breast exam and mammogram, and encourage your friends and family to do the same.
  	A problem may not present as a breast lump, per se.  Any abnormal discharge from the nipples (which is what I had), dimpling or unexplained pain should be explored by a healthcare professional.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 10, 2012)

*PLOTD* for *Wednesday Oct 10, 2012*
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

  	 		EYES: 
 	 		Groundwork PP to lid 
 	 		Endless Passion (Pro longwear Offc Hrs) e/s (Mid-tone Rose) lid to just above crease
 	 		Carefree e/s to brow (Pale white-gold)
 	 		Penultimate, black to line lid
 	 		Endless Passion lower lid
 	 		Fascinating eye kohl to waterline 

 	 		FACE:
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		MAC F & B foundation
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Banana Powder _(This powder is amazing & does not crease under the eye)_
 	 		The Perfect Cheek blush (Love)
 	 		Silver DuskHighlight powder to highlight
 	 		Bobby Brown's Illuminating Bronzing powder to entire face, to finish (LOVE LOVE the effects of this..beautiful)
 	 		Fix + to set
 	 		Cork lip pencil
 	 		Royal Azalea


 	 		NAILS:
 	 		Essie's  Good Morning Hope, again.   Check here for nail polish swatch http://www.tradesecrets.ca/en/blog/raising-breast-cancer-awareness-opi-and-essie-2012


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 11, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> To Fiberluver and Presstoblend, my sincere condolences for the loss of your aunt and grandmother.  What legacies of strength they have left behind in both of you.  I am so glad you have joined this project in their honor!


  	Medgal07 Thank you so much for your sincere words. I really appreciate it. Although I miss them both, especially my grandmother, I try to live by the words that my grandmother kept repeating to me during the last years of her life: "Let my life be an example to you and take good, good care of yourself." Girl I plan on doing that! Much love to you!!!


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 11, 2012)

PLOTD: 10/11/12

  	EYES:
  	Indianwood Paintpot to crease
  	Amber Lights ES on lid
  	Saddle ES in crease
  	Bobbi Brown Black Ink Gel Liner
  	DiorShow Mascara

  	FACE:
  	Youngblood Mineral Primer in T-Zone
  	MAC Studio Fix Fluid NC44
  	E.L.F. HD Powder
  	MAC Intenso Mineral Blush
  	MAC Pro Longwear Lip Pencil in More to Love
  	E. Lauder Lipgloss in Brazen Berry


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 11, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I also have Girl About Town. It's funny how these amazing lippies go unused because I'm always putting a new one or the other higher on the 'must wear now' scale.


  	Ladies I luuuuuuvs the Schiap..teehee! I have a serious lipstick obsession and I really need to stop. "Girl" is awesome too.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 11, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> *CartoonChic*,
> If you're "a child of the sun" than I'm your twin!  The summer seemed way too brief, and although there a a few things (well maybe two) that I like about the change of seasons, the cold temps and shorter often sunless days are not a part of the equation.  As you and most people, I also experience S.A.D. (Seasonal Affective Disorder).  I'm usually very organized and task oriented but at this time I have to force myself to complete things.  I had been trying to do laundry for 3 days and just got around to it today!
> And yes, I have been known to change my nail color everyday..._properly_.  Lately, I've resorted, on occasion to putting a darker pink over a light pink.
> 
> ...


	You know, I should probably look more into S.A.D. I do like the colors of Fall, but all I want to do is curl up and hibernate around this time year. It also takes more effort for me to focus and get things done. The sun has popped out the last couple of days, so my mood has lifted some.

  	 		OCTOBER 10, 2012

 	 		LIPS:
*MAC Lipstick Venus*



  	 		OCTOBER 11, 2012

 	 		LIPS:
*MAC Lip Pencil Beet*
*MAC Lipstick Love Goddess*


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow...and a very wise woman, was she!  Love to you to beautiful  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





presstoblend said:


> Medgal07 Thank you so much for your sincere words. I really appreciate it. Although I miss them both, especially my grandmother, I try to live by the words that my grandmother kept repeating to me during the last years of her life: "Let my life be an example to you and take good, good care of yourself." Girl I plan on doing that! Much love to you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Ladies I luuuuuuvs the Schiap..teehee! I have a serious lipstick obsession and I really need to stop. "Girl" is awesome too.


  	I'm not familiar with 'Girl.'  I'll have to look into it.  But really, if you've had a bad day nothing feels better than a new lipstick.  This is a very good obsession to have.  BTW, I've visited your blog and I love it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yay for the sun CartoonChic!  Put a smile on my face too...and I did more laundry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> You know, I should probably look more into S.A.D. I do like the colors of Fall, but all I want to do is curl up and hibernate around this time year. It also takes more effort for me to focus and get things done. The sun has popped out the last couple of days, so my mood has lifted some.
> OCTOBER 10, 2012
> 
> LIPS:
> ...


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 11, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not familiar with 'Girl.'  I'll have to look into it.  But really, if you've had a bad day nothing feels better than a new lipstick.  This is a very good obsession to have.  BTW, I've visited your blog and I love it!


	I think Girl is short for Girl About Town. By the way presstoblend, what pink lipstick are you wearing in your avatar pic?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2012)

*PLOTD* for *Thursday Oct 11, 2012*
*PIN-UP Look w/Pink lip*
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

  	 		EYES: 
 	 		NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk to lid 
 	 		White Frost to lid
 	 		Vanilla Pigment to center of lid

 	 		Folie to outer vee & crease
 	 		Espresso on top of Folie
 	 		Soft brown to transition
 	 		White Frost to highlight brow
 	 		Penultimate, in rapidblack to line lid & make wing (I love this liner!)
 	 		Fascinating eye kohl to waterline 
 	 		Espresso to lower lid

 	 		FACE:
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		MAC F & B foundation
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Forever Marilyn
 	 		Supernova blush 
 	 		Lightscapade to high-points
 	 		Forever Marilyn BP to entire face, to finish
 	 		Mineralize Charge Water to set
 	 		More to Love lip pencil
 	 		Girl About Town lipstick


 	 		NAILS:
 	 		Essie's  Girl About Town


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 12, 2012)

Pink products used today:  Mac Pinch o Peach blush Benefit Sugarbomb Mac Magically cool Liquid Powder in Honey Rose Mac Brave l/s Revlon Luminous Pink l/s Mac Underage l/g


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2012)

*PLOTD* for *Thursday Oct 11, 2012*
*PIN-UP Look w/Pink lip*

*Correction:  I wore MAC's Girl About Town (Lips & Tips)*


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Mac Underage l/g


  	Sounds really very  pretty.  I'm sure you were a vision in pink.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 12, 2012)

Its about time presstoblend posted! She's been slacking off with posting to Specktra! hehehehe ;-)

  	I've been slacking off on posting to this thread too!

  	On Monday and Tuesday: I wore MAC's Prolongwear in Love Forever!

  	Wednesday: MAC's Iris Apfel Pink Pigeon

  	Thursday: NYX Shocking Pink

  	Today: MAC LE Lazy Day w/cork and whirl lip pencil

  	Tomorrow I will probably wear OCC Anime Lip Tar.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2012)

LOL.  Fiberluver & Presstoblend, I recognize sibling rivalry when I see it...I have two sisters!  All in fun, I know.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*PLOTD* for *Friday Oct 12, 2012*
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

  	 		EYES: 
 	 		Groundwork PP to lid 
 	 		Moon Rose Pigment (LE) to lid..lightly applied, well blended (has a rose-gold tint)
 	 		Mulch to outer vee & crease
 	 		Expensive Pink to transition
 	 		Expensive Pink to highlight brow
 	 		Penultimate, in rapidblack to line lid  (I love this liner!)
 	 		Moon Rose Pigment to lower lid

 	 		FACE:
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		MAC F & B foundation
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder
 	 		So Sweet So Easy blush, topped w/TPC blush
 	 		Crew to high-points
 	 		Forever Marilyn BP to entire face, to finish
 	 		Mineralize Charge Water to set
 	 		Venus lipstick

 	 		NAILS:
 	 		 		 			Lancome's Vernis in Love Jolis Matins(Yel-Pink Cream)


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I think Girl is short for Girl About Town. By the way presstoblend, what pink lipstick are you wearing in your avatar pic?


  	LOL.  WHO KNEW????   Apparently not me.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 12, 2012)

I never got around to having my nails professionally done since the last time I posted in this thread. I finally just gave up and did them myself. 
  	On my nails I'm currently wearing:

  	Butter London Teddy Girl : a pale retro bubblegum pink


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2012)

Dilligaf,
  	Thanks for continuing to support the cause!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 13, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> *CartoonChic*,
> If you're "a child of the sun" than I'm your twin!  The summer seemed way too brief, and although there a a few things (well maybe two) that I like about the change of seasons, the cold temps and shorter often sunless days are not a part of the equation.  As you and most people, I also experience S.A.D. (Seasonal Affective Disorder).  I'm usually very organized and task oriented but at this time I have to force myself to complete things.  I had been trying to do laundry for 3 days and just got around to it today!
> And yes, I have been known to change my nail color everyday..._properly_.  Lately, I've resorted, on occasion to putting a darker pink over a light pink.
> 
> ...


  	that is very sweet of you to say..  Thank you...  I told my mom about this and she was super geeked.  I also told her about my nails.  I haven't been able to get to the shop yet, but I am still going to do it. I don't care if it is the last day of October.  LOL  
  	I've been going through at work, (I missed 3 days due to medical reasons and they still threatened me, I could've gotten a doc's note, but they told me I didn't need it).  I haven't even played with my MM goodies.  I'm trying to ressurect(sp) my blog, so I like to take pics of everything before I use them.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> that is very sweet of you to say..  Thank you...  I told my mom about this and she was super geeked.  I also told her about my nails.  I haven't been able to get to the shop yet, but I am still going to do it. I don't care if it is the last day of October.  LOL
> I've been going through at work, (I missed 3 days due to medical reasons and they still threatened me, I could've gotten a doc's note, but they told me I didn't need it).  I haven't even played with my MM goodies.  I'm trying to ressurect(sp) my blog, so I like to take pics of everything before I use them.


 *Prettypackages,*
  	First, I hope you're feeling better!!!  Second I hope you're able to resolve your issues at work.  I hope getting a doctor's note, even after the fact will put this all to rest.  Awww those sneaky corporate tactics.  Watch your back and keep impeccable documentation.
  	All the best to you!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 13, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> OCTOBER 8-9, 2012
> 
> I didn't wear any makeup, but I did wear pink clothing. The season is transitioning into Fall, so it's been _cold_ and the weather has been gloomy lately. I'm a child of the sun, so the colder temps and dreary sky is affecting my mood, along with agitating my dry lips. I've been sporting lip balm for the past two days. Hope to get back into the swing of things tomorrow.
> 
> *Medgal, do you change your nail color every day? It takes me forever to polish my nails, so I can't imagine doing it every day.*


  	I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2012)

*PLOTD* for *Saturday Oct 13, 2012 (Pink & Gray theme..All Gray clothing, pink face & nails)*
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

*EYES: *
 	 		Painterly PP to lid 
 	 		Silver Ring  to outer 2/3 lid
 	 		Electra to inner corner, pulled outward to meet Silver Ring
 	 		Typographic to outer vee & crease
 	 		Phloof to highlight brow
 	 		Penultimate, in rapidblack to line lid  (I love this liner!)
 	 		Typographic to lower lid

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		MAC F & B foundation
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder
 	 		Feeling Flush Blush
 	 		Rose Quartz to high-points
 	 		Forever Marilyn BP to entire face, to finish
 	 		Mineralize Charge Water to set
 	 		Please Me lipstick
 	 		Angel Lipglass

*NAILS:*
 	 		 			MAC's Please Me


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 14, 2012)

Medgal, I'm going to start needing pictures. LOL   What do you mean @ Rose Quartz at highpoints?

  	Also isn't a transition color the same as a crease color?  You mentioned it in your 10/12 look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2012)

Tee Hee.  I'm just not your picture girl.  I'm shy and fear folks will find me over exposed and get sick of seeing me.  It took me months to get up the courage to post my photo as my avatar.  Now for the Rose Quartz...it's a MAC MSF, from which collection I don't recall, but I put it lightly down the bridge of my nose and at the top of my cheek bones to achieve what I call the J Lo glow.  I use a Laura Mercier fan brush or the MAC 116.  The transition color is between the crease and the brow, and provides a softening effect, avoiding harsh lines and providing congruence.  I hope that makes sense.  It's a technique that I learned watching YouTube videos.  Who knew?:shock:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2012)

QUALIFIER:  This will appear different because I'm using my iPad which doesn't allow the same formatting as my MAC Book PRO.  I'm away this week with less products than usual, so here goes: PLOTD: Sunday October 14, 2012 MAC Except where otherwise specified  EYES: Constructivist Paint Pot to lids Carbon e/s to lids Carbonized e/s (LE MAC Me Over collection) to crease Endless Passion (mid-tone rose, Offc Hrs Collection) e/s above crease or emphasis Prefferred Blonde to brow & inner corners  FACE: Estée Lauder Illuminating face primer Laura Mercier Tinted  Moisturizer P&P Light Boost Illuminator, set with Ben NYE  Pink Swoon Blush Estée Lauder Modern Mercury highlighter Crystal Pink highlighter FM beauty powder entire face Pink Plaid lipstick   NAILS: Essie's  Fiji


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 14, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> The transition color is between the crease and the brow, and provides a softening effect, avoiding harsh lines and providing congruence. I hope that makes sense. It's a technique that I learned watching YouTube videos. Who knew?


  	gotcha...  thank you!!!


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 15, 2012)

Medgal, I also would love to see pics of your looks, they all sound sooooo beautiful and I love your creativity but I'm also camera shy :shock: so I understand  But I love reading your makeup looks, maybe after October we should start another thread and continue posting our looks whenever possible because posting everyday can get a bit much


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 15, 2012)

Today's lippie:

  	OCC lip tar: Anime + Embrace Me l/p


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 15, 2012)

PLOTD Monday October 15, 2012 I'm still away and missing my stash.  There was a limit to what I could bring but I did my best.  EYES: Groundwork PP Paradise Island e/s (LE mid-tone pink) to lid Carbon e/s outer 1/3 of lid, diagonally, blend into pink  Brown Down e/s o crease, blend upward Carbon dabbed into outer vee, lightly Vapour to brow Penultimate in Rapid Black to line lid Fascinating eye kohl to waterline Handwritten e/s to lower lid  FACE: Estée Lauder Illuminating face primer  MAC Face & Body foundation  P&P Light Boost topped w/ Ben NYE Powder, in Banana Richly Honed to contour NARS Angelika blush  Light Year MSF to highlight  Bobby Brown's Peony Pink, lightly over entire face St Germain Lipstick   NAILS:  MAC's St Germain nail lacquer


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2012)

PLOTD Tuesday October 16, 2012 Still away and maintaining the 'pink.' For this Smokey Eye look I used Jungle Camouflage Full Face kit's eye palette. EYES: Blackground Paint Pot Carbon e/s to lid Camo e/s above crease  Bad Lieutenant to crease & lower lash line Fascinating eye kohl to waterline  Dew to brow  FACE: Estée Lauder Illuminating face primer Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer P & P light boost topped w/ Ben NYE powder Richly Honed to contour, topped w/ Blunt blush Peony Petal blush  Rose Quartz MSF to highlight MSF Natural to finish Pink Plaid lipstick   Nails: Essie's Cascade Cool


----------



## hwdsprincess (Oct 16, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> PLOTD Tuesday October 16, 2012 Still away and maintaining the 'pink.' For this Smokey Eye look I used Jungle Camouflage Full Face kit's eye palette. EYES: Blackground Paint Pot Carbon e/s to lid Camo e/s above crease  Bad Lieutenant to crease & lower lash line Fascinating eye kohl to waterline  Dew to brow FACE: Estée Lauder Illuminating face primer Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer P & P light boost topped w/ Ben NYE powder Richly Honed to contour, topped w/ Blunt blush Peony Petal blush  Rose Quartz MSF to highlight MSF Natural to finish Pink Plaid lipstick  Nails: Essie's Cascade Cool


  I want you to do my makeup, you should post pics on ur eye looks the colors you use and ur posts in this thread sound Soo good but I want to see


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2012)

[RIGH[/RIGHT]  I'll try to work on getting up the nerve to post pics...no promises, but real effort!  :shock:


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 17, 2012)

Yesterday,

  	Petals and Peacocks lipstick and Magenta lip liner

  	Today:

  	Snob lipstick, Plum lip liner and VG Gaga I gloss.

  	14 more days of pink!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2012)

Fiburluver,
  	Thank you for continuing the challenge...especially with all of the new collections and the desire to rock orange, red, burgundy and the like.  I know I'm eager to wear them too.  For now, I continue to *THINK PINK!*


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 17, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Fiburluver,
> Thank you for continuing the challenge...especially with all of the new collections and the desire to rock orange, red, burgundy and the like.  I know I'm eager to wear them too.  For now, I continue to *THINK PINK!*


  	You are quite welcome! My sister is also wearing pink too so that helps.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 17, 2012)

There's no place like home, there's no place like home!  Yay.  It's good to be back.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*PLOTD* for *Wednesday Oct 17, 2012 (Pink & Brown theme..All Brown clothing, pink face & nails)  I LOVED this smokey brown eye*
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

*EYES: *
 	 		Constructivist PP to lid 
 	 		Smut e/s lid
 	 		Brown Script above crease
 	 		NARS Galapagos to outer vee & crease, make sure Brown Script can be seen
 	 		Dew to highlight brow
 	 		Dipdown fluidline to line lid 
 	 		NARS Galapagos to lower lid
 	 		Fascinating to waterline

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder
 	 		NARS Angelika Blush
 	 		Rose Quartz MSF to high-points
 	 		Bobbi Brown's Peony Petal  to entire face, to finish
 	 		Fix+ to set
 	 		Please Me lipstick
 	 		Angel Lipglass

*NAILS:*
 	 		 			Essie's Fiji

*To echo Fiberluver, "14 more days of pink"*


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 18, 2012)

Medgal,

  	Do you like Brown Down e/s?

  	I'm not that tickled with it.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 18, 2012)

Today's Pink Lippie is:

  	NYX Sweet Pink + Magental l/l (MAC).


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Medgal, I also would love to see pics of your looks, they all sound sooooo beautiful and I love your creativity but *I'm also camera shy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I'm the exact same way! It took a lot of courage for me to use my picture as my avatar. There are many here who post their pictures so easily and I admire that they can do that. I've come close to posting a makeup look a couple of times, but then shy myself out of it. I've always felt that I don't photograph well and I have way too many pictures that prove that point. I'm just not comfortable in front of a camera and it shows.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2012)

I haven't been wearing makeup at all for the past week or so, but I started again yesterday.


 	 		OCTOBER 17, 2012
 	 		LIPS:
*MAC Lipstick Outrageously Fun*


 	 		 			OCTOBER 18, 2012
 		 			LIPS:
*MAC Lip Pencil Beet*
*MAC Lipstick Outrageously Fun*



  	I really like this lipstick color!


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm the exact same way! It took a lot of courage for me to use my picture as my avatar. There are many here who post their pictures so easily and I admire that they can do that. I've come close to posting a makeup look a couple of times, but then shy myself out of it. I've always felt that I don't photograph well and I have way too many pictures that prove that point. I'm just not comfortable in front of a camera and it shows.


 You have no reason to be shy, you are beautiful


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> You have no reason to be shy, you are beautiful


	Oh wow, thanks so much for that. You just made my day!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 18, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Medgal,
> 
> Do you like Brown Down e/s?
> 
> I'm not that tickled with it.


  	I like it with other shadows.  For me, it's a suitable layering shade.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 18, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Medgal, I also would love to see pics of your looks, they all sound sooooo beautiful and I love your creativity but I'm also camera shy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Thanks glammy girl.  Posting everyday takes effort...could you imagine the challenge of adding a photo to it?  To post the details of my *PLOTD *is easy.  I just copy and paste the day before, and then add what I wore for the current day.  I leave my products out until I've posted here because I often create the look on the fly and forget what I used.
  	I love trying different looks and would love to try some that others here would care/dare to share.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm the exact same way! It took a lot of courage for me to use my picture as my avatar. There are many here who post their pictures so easily and I admire that they can do that. I've come close to posting a makeup look a couple of times, but then shy myself out of it. I've always felt that I don't photograph well and I have way too many pictures that prove that point. I'm just not comfortable in front of a camera and it shows.


  	Ditto!  Also CartoonChic, I'm not a pro at applying makeup.  I do okay for myself but I also worry that someone will think I've done a lousy job.  I'm working at it, it's fun but I'm hardly ready for the 'Big Leagues.'   I just don't have the guts!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I haven't been wearing makeup at all for the past week or so, but I started again yesterday.
> 
> 
> OCTOBER 17, 2012
> ...


  	Hi there CartoonChic!  I hope you're feeling better!!!  How are you liking Outrageously Fun?  That's on my pre-order list.  Do you give it the thumbs up??


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 18, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> You are quite welcome! My sister is also wearing pink too so that helps.


  	INDEED!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 18, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> You have no reason to be shy, you are beautiful








 wholeheartedly CartoonChic but I understand and share your sentiments.  We see ourselves differently than others tend to.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 18, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi there CartoonChic!  I hope you're feeling better!!!  How are you liking Outrageously Fun?  That's on my pre-order list.  Do you give it the thumbs up??


  	I give Outrageously Fun two thumbs up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I keep describing it as a pink Up The Amp. I also tried Flight of Fancy lipglass over it and it's really pretty. I think it's worth getting.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Um, you use more than two eye products, you use pigments, you highlight and sculpt your face, _and_ you change your nail polish everyday. That's the Big Leagues in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








LMAaaaaaaaaOOOO.  No no no no no....you have heard the expression _'fake it til you make it_'?  I enjoy experimenting and I have learned a lot.  I owe it all to YouTube!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I will definitely keep Outrageously Fun on my list!  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 18, 2012)

*PLOTD* for *Thursday Oct 18, 2012 (Soft Smokey Pink theme**)*
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

*EYES: *
 	 		Groundwork PP to lid 
 	 		Pink Freeze e/s from lid to just below brow
 	 		DaBling to outer vee & crease
 	 		Blacktied to outer vee & crease
 	 		Vapour to highlight brow
 	 		Blacktrack fluidline to line lid 
 	 		Blacktied in thin line to lower lid, smudge slightly
 	 		Sushi Flower below Blacktied at lower lid

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		MAC Face & Body Foundation
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Play It Proper Beauty Powder
 	 		Copper Beach to contour
 	 		Crystal Pink MSF to high-points
 	 		Weekend Getaway Blush (L & C pot)
 	 		Play It Proper BP, lightly to entire face, to finish (applied with Laura Mercier Fan Brush)
 	 		Fix+ to set
 	 		Weekend Getaway (L & C pot)


*NAILS:*
 	 		 			Essie's Pink-a-Boo


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 18, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Um, you use more than two eye products, you use pigments, you highlight and sculpt your face, _and_ you change your nail polish everyday. *That's the Big Leagues in my book.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	YUP! I agree!  I think I look funny in pictures so I don't like to post or pose for them either.

  	I am truly the epitome of shy - I'm very introverted.

  	I guess that's why I like forums so much - the anonymity of it all!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 18, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> YUP! I agree!  I think I look funny in pictures so I don't like to post or pose for them either.
> 
> I am truly the epitome of shy - I'm very introverted.
> 
> I guess that's why I like forums so much - the anonymity of it all!








 but I so love the chatting.  Not only do I have a stash of makeup, but I have this terrific stash of friends who share my obsession.  It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 19, 2012)

*PLOTD* for Fri*day Oct 19, 2012 (Smokey Pink theme**)  This may seem odd in terms of product placement but it's an amazing smokey eye.  I normally use white e/s but Paradise Island is a nice mid-tone pink substitute!  *
 	 		MAC except where otherwise specified

*EYES: *
 		 			Groundwork PP to lid 
 		 			Paradise Island e/s to lid, inner corner to mid-lid
 		 			Carbon e/s to outer 1/3 lid, placed diagonally, blend well w/clean blending brush 
 		 			Espresso e/s (or your favorite dk brown e/s) to crease, blending upward
 		 			Carbon e/s, just a touch to outer vee to add depth...blend, blend, blend
 		 			Vapour to highlight brow
 		 			Blacktrack fluidline to line lid 
 		 			Pink Freeze to inner corner
 		 			Espresso to lower lid
 		 			Fascinating eye kohl to waterline (I use white because black liner makes my eyes look smaller)

*FACE:*
 		 			Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 		 			MAC Face & Body Foundation
 		 			P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Play It Proper Beauty Powder
 		 			Copper Beach to contour, Blunt blush over Copper Beach
 		 			MSF Blonde to high-points
 		 			Peony Petal Blush 
 		 			MSF Natural, to entire face, to finish (applied with 129 Brush)
 		 			Fix+ to set
 		 			Snob lipstick
 		 			Fashion Spread lipglass


*NAILS:*
 		 			 				MAC's Midsummer's Dream (pale pink-lilac)             
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











​


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 20, 2012)

*PLOTD* for Saturday* Oct 20, 2012 (Neutral & Pink theme**)  *
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

*EYES: *
 	 		Groundwork PP to lid 
 	 		Aurora pigment (pinked taupe) to lid
 	 		Moon Rose (bright dark pink) above crease
 	 		Embark e/s to crease, blending upward
 	 		Carbon e/s, just a touch to outer vee to add depth...blend, blend, blend
 	 		Expensive pink to highlight brow
 	 		Blacktrack fluidline to line lid 
 	 		Embark to lower lid
 	 		Fascinating eye kohl to waterline (I use white because black liner makes my eyes look smaller)

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		MAC Face & Body Foundation
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Play It Proper Beauty Powder
 	 		Copper Beach to contour, Blunt blush over Copper Beach
 	 		Light Year MSF  to high-points
 	 		Feeling Flush blush 
 	 		MSF Natural, to entire face, to finish (applied with 129 Brush)
 	 		Fix+ to set
 	 		Enchantee kissable lip color



*NAILS:*
 	 		 			MAC's Angel          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_*Eleven Days to go........*_


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 21, 2012)

I have aurora, I might try that tomorrow...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I have aurora, I might try that tomorrow...


  	I hope you like it. Aurora is gorgeous, especially when applied with a dampened brush...it's just beautiful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 21, 2012)

*PLOTD* for Sunday* Oct 21, 2012 (Pin-up Look w/ Bold Pink Lip**)  *
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

*EYES: *
 	 		Fascinating Eye kohl to lid, blend 
 	 		White Frost e/s to lid
 	 		Folie e/s to outer corner & crease
 	 		Espresso e/s over Folie
 	 		Soft Brown e/s to transition...blend, blend, blend
 	 		White Frost e/s to highlight brow
 	 		Vanilla Pigment to base of lid, blend well
 	 		Blacktrack fluidline to line, winged lid 
 	 		Espresso to lower lid
 	 		Fascinating eye kohl to waterline (I use white because black liner makes my eyes look smaller)

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		MAC Face & Body Foundation
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Play It Proper Beauty Powder
 	 		Copper Beach to contour, Blunt blush over Copper Beach
 	 		Soft & Gentle MSF to high-points
 	 		Pink Swoon blush 
 	 		MSF Natural, to entire face, to finish (applied with 129 Brush)
 	 		Fix+ to set
 	 		Pink Pigeon lipstick



*NAILS:*
 	 		 			OPI/Sephora:  Alley Cat (bold fuchsia)        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_*  Ten**Days to go........*_


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2012)

*PLOTD* for Monday* Oct 22, 2012 (Bold Smokey Blue Eye & Pink Lip**)  *
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

*EYES: *
 	 		Love Cloud MES to lid
 	 		Make Your Mark e/s to outer corner & crease
 	 		Uninterrupted e/s to transition...blend, blend, blend
 	 		Carefree e/s to highlight brow
 	 		Blacktrack fluidline to line
 	 		Make Your Mark e/s lower lid
 	 		Fascinating eye kohl to waterline (I use white because black liner makes my eyes look smaller)

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Play It Proper Beauty Powder
 	 		Copper Beach to contour, Blunt blush over Copper Beach
 	 		Crystal Pink MSF to high-points
 	 		Restores Dazzle cremeblend blush, lightly topped w/ Feeling Flush blush 
 	 		Forever Marilyn to entire face, to finish (applied with 129 Brush)
 	 		Fix+ to set
 	 		Zen Rose lipstick

*NAILS:*
 	 		 			OPI/Sephora:  Alley Cat (bold fuchsia)        
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_*  Nine**Days to go........*_


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 22, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm not familiar with 'Girl.'  I'll have to look into it.  But really, if you've had a bad day nothing feels better than a new lipstick.  This is a very good obsession to have.  BTW, I've visited your blog and I love it!


  	Lol! Medgal I'm sooo sorry! "Girl" is Girl About Town from Mac. She's so fierce I just call her "Girl", you know, like your ace best friend. I do have the lipstick obsession and you're absolutely right about it making you feel great! And thank you very, very much for taking a look at my blog. I'm just getting it off the ground and plan on getting other stuff up there bt this Pink lip challenge is the "truth". Lol! Hugs and kisses to you! MWAH!


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's an abreviated version of look today (everything's MAC):

  	Eyes: Passionate, Naked Lunch, Da Bling, Saddle
  	Feline Liner smudged with carbon

  	Cheek: Dark MSF

  	Lip: More To Love liner and Pink Nouveau lipstick


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 22, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> *NAILS:*
> OPI/Sephora:  Alley Cat (bold fuchsia)
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	What?  You wore the same nail polish two days in a row??  You're slippin', Medgal07!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> What?  You wore the same nail polish two days in a row??  You're slippin', Medgal07!


 *TOTALLY!  *Between hauling and a wicked head cold...I did slip...but I made suer my lips & tips matched.  I'm on it though.  Getting ready to change my color for tomorrow.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 22, 2012)

I had a bad head cold today too.   SO I kept it real simple.  

	Outre on the lids with Espresso in the crease. 

  	finally wore Love Goddess, I love how this brightens up my face. 

  	And Outlaw blush...   

  	looking at Medgals looks, I need to step my game up.  Except for the polish.  I'm way to impatient to change my nail color that often.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey All,

  	This morning I started out with Love Goddess + Beet liner but Presstoblend nearly bit my head off since we're supposed to be doing the pink challenge.

  	So this afternoon I switched to NYX Sweet Pink + MAC Magenta l/s.

  	I was away this weekend so I didn't have time to post.

  	I wore Viva Glam V on Sat/Sun.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> Outre on the lids with Espresso in the crease.
> finally wore Love Goddess, I love how this brightens up my face.
> 
> And Outlaw blush...
> ...


  	That look sounds lovely.  I'll have to try it, especially since I've had Outre for so long and never used it!  It takes me roughly 15 minutes to do my nails...that's basecoat, two coats of nail lacquer and a quick drying top coat.  It works every time if I make myself sit still for 10 minutes.  But that's the hard part!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Lol! Medgal I'm sooo sorry! "Girl" is Girl About Town from Mac. She's so fierce I just call her "Girl", you know, like your ace best friend. I do have the lipstick obsession and you're absolutely right about it making you feel great! And thank you very, very much for taking a look at my blog. I'm just getting it off the ground and plan on getting other stuff up there bt this Pink lip challenge is the "truth". Lol! Hugs and kisses to you! MWAH!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Hey All,
> 
> This morning I started out with Love Goddess + Beet liner but Presstoblend nearly bit my head off since we're supposed to be doing the pink challenge.
> 
> ...


  	 LMAO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







...but no fighting ladies


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2012)

*PLOTD* forTuesday* Oct 23, 2012 (Soft Pink Eye, Bold Pink Lip**)  *
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

*EYES: *
 	 		Let's Skate PP to lid
 	 		Sweet Lust e/s to lid
 	 		Defiance e/s to inner corner
 	 		Passionate e/s to cease
 	 		Expensive Pink e/s to transition and to highlight brow,....blend, blend, blend 
 	 		Blacktrack fluidline to line upper lid
 	 		Feline eye kohl to lower lash line blend out
 	 		Sweet Lust e/s lower lid, beneath Feline
 	 		Fascinating eye kohl to waterline (I use white because black liner makes my eyes look smaller)

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		MAC Face & Body
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana
 	 		Copper Beach to contour, Blunt blush over Copper Beach
 	 		Estee Lauder Modern Mercury Illuminating Powder Gelee to high-points
 	 		Pressed Amber blush
 	 		Bobbi Brown's Peony Petal to entire face, to finish (applied with 129 Brush)
 	 		Fix+ to set
 	 		Candy Yum Yum lipstick

*NAILS:*
 	 		 			Essie's Off the Shoulder (Candy Yum Yum for the nails, & matched my pink sweater 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_*  Eight**Days to go........*_


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 23, 2012)

Today I did Preferred Blonde and Show girl, and love goddess.   I didn't like this look at all.  ~bleh~


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> Today I did Preferred Blonde and Show girl, and love goddess.   I didn't like this look at all.  ~bleh~


 Awww.  Did you do Preferred Blonde on the lid & Show Girl in the crease.  What did you dislike? I only have Preferred Blonde.  I was thinking of trying it with different browns for a pin-up look w/ a pink lip.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 24, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Medgal107,

  	Thanks! Older sisters are so mean & bossy!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 24, 2012)

Medgal,

  	You used CYY!

  	How do you like it?

  	I haven't used mine yet - LE stuff drives me crazy!

  	Idk why I didn't grab 2!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 24, 2012)

I love PB and SG.

  	I usually put PB on the lid & SG on the outer v (crease).

  	I then put something neutral like Saddle on the crease and then darken the crease with a darker brown.

  	I wouldn't put SG on the upper crease - too frosty.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 24, 2012)

Today's lip:

  	Viva Glam GAGA I + Plum lip liner.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 24, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I only have Preferred Blonde. I was thinking of trying it with different browns for a pin-up look w/ a pink lip.


  	Yes that's how I wore it.  I don't care for Showgirl.  I don't really do the steel grey or silver shades, so I'm not sure why I fell into the hype.  But I have to be honest, it also looked bad b/c I did it in the car on the way to work LOL.   I was a lil rushed. 



  	Today I am wearing 
  	Jete on the inner corner
  	Moth brown outer corner and in crease
  	Saddle as a transition color. 
  	A lil bit of Jaunty as a highlight. 

  	I wore Love Goddess and Beet today.  I wore it as a stain. 
  	legendary blush. 

  	I like the look, but I'm wearing a fall colored blouse. (burnt orange, blues on a a gold background) So I don't really match.  :-D


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Medgal107,
> 
> Thanks! Older sisters are so mean & bossy!


  	Totally bossy!  I have two older sisters and I know from whence I speak!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 24, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> I love PB and SG.
> 
> I usually put PB on the lid & SG on the outer v (crease).
> 
> ...


  	I'm going to try it again, this is what I was aiming for, but like I said.  I was in the car and probably looked a hot mess.  LMAO


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Medgal,
> 
> You used CYY!
> 
> ...


 *I LOVE CYY*.  It matched my sweater nicely!  Frankly I believe in using my stuff.  When my eyes close for the last time on this earth I hope to have used everything that I own..._at least once_.  
  	Besides which, I've convinced myself that I need to keep things moving to make room for new stuff...and MAC cranks it out faster than I can use it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> I love PB and SG.
> 
> I usually put PB on the lid & SG on the outer v (crease).
> 
> ...


  	I need to use my Preferred Beauty more.  I think I've used it once.  I was going to use it today but I was feeling like bronze w/pink.  No idea why.  Although lately I've seen quite a few bronze eyes with red lips and it looks so pretty. Rihanna is on the cover of the November issue of Vogue wearing a red dress, red lipstick and what appears to be bronze eye shadow and it looks stunning.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 24, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I need to use my Preferred Beauty more.  I think I've used it once.  I was going to use it today but I was feeling like bronze w/pink.  No idea why.  Although lately I've seen quite a few bronze eyes with red lips and it looks so pretty. Rihanna is on the cover of the November issue of Vogue wearing a red dress, red lipstick and what appears to be bronze eye shadow and it looks stunning.


  	I'm going to do bronze with pink tomorrow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> Yes that's how I wore it.  I don't care for Showgirl.  I don't really do the steel grey or silver shades, so I'm not sure why I fell into the hype.  But I have to be honest, it also looked bad b/c I did it in the car on the way to work LOL.   I was a lil rushed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Oh I remember the days of in the car quickie makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	I have not yet used my Moth Brown or Jete!!! So much eyeshadow, so little time.  I'd like to try your combo,  It sounds lovely and not at all like it clashes with your blouse.  How do you like Legendary blush?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2012)

*PLOTD* for Wednesday* Oct 24, 2012 (Bronze Eye--Neutral looking, Bold Pink Lip**)  *
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

*EYES: *
 	 		Constructivist PP to lid
 	 		Bronze e/s to lid
 	 		Twinks e/s to crease
 	 		All that Glitters e/s to transition, and....blend, blend, blend 
 	 		Grain e/s to highlight brow
 	 		Blacktrack fluidline to line upper lid
 	 		Constructivist PP to lower lid, topped with Twinks e/s

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		MAC Face & Body
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 	 		Copper Beach to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Copper Beach (109 brush)
 	 		Light Year MSF to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
 	 		NARS Gaiety blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
 	 		MSF Natural to finish (applied with 129 Brush)
 	 		Fix+ to set

*LIPS:*
 	 		Moxie lipstick (My first time using it...how long ago did we get this?)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_Edit: Forgot to mention that I wore *'More To Love' *lip pencil w/Moxie_

*NAILS:*
 	 		 			Essie's Watermelon (Seemed to be the closest match with Moxie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)        
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_*  Seven**Days to go........*_


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 24, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I'm going to try it again, this is what I was aiming for, but like I said.  I was in the car and probably looked a hot mess.  LMAO


  	I hope it works!

  	I love SG and PB together!

  	Today I'm wearing another grey look:



 		MAC Peacocky eyeshadow in Unflappable (LE) on lid 	
 		Preferred Blonde (LE) on tearduct 	
 		Saddle in Crease 	
 		Brown Down to darken crease 	
 		Naked pigment as a highlight 	
 		Dangerous Cuvee (LE) paint pot as a base 
 
  	Greys are nice!

  	Don't give up on SG. Try wearing it all over lid with a tad of a highlight on the tearduct, a brown in the crease and highlight under brow.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 24, 2012)

Medgal,

  	Do you like Moxie?

  	I haven't used mine yet!

  	I've been using LG alot! (sneak, sneak!)


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 24, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> *I LOVE CYY*.  It matched my sweater nicely!  Frankly I believe in using my stuff.  When my eyes close for the last time on this earth I hope to have used everything that I own..._at least once_.
> Besides which, I've convinced myself that I need to keep things moving to make room for new stuff...and MAC cranks it out faster than I can use it!


  	I agree!

  	That's why I put myself on a no buy!

  	Nothing else until next March or so - depending on what is in the spring collections.

  	I'm not into Archie so I won't be purchasing any of that!


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 24, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> I agree!  That's why I put myself on a no buy!  Nothing else until next March or so - depending on what is in the spring collections.  I'm not into Archie so I won't be purchasing any of that!


  Believe me I've tried so hard not to buy anything but how hard is it to resist :shock: I constantly find myself going over my wishlists in my head, scary...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Medgal,
> 
> Do you like Moxie?
> 
> ...


  	Fiberluver, that's a sign!  How many weeks ago did we buy Moxie?  It's evident that we have way too much.  So what...shoulder shrug...who cares...another shoulder shrug.  YOLO.
  	I love it.  It's vibrant and pretty.  Very mood elevating...just what I needed today, and it went well with my bronzy neutral eye.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> I agree!
> 
> That's why I put myself on a no buy!
> 
> ...








 today, for some PRO items that I nabbed when Pro hit the regular MAC site.  I wish I could resist the urge.  If it's not a collection it's a must have lipstick or whatever. I keep a running wish-list, by product.  And forget looking at swatches and reading reviews. That totally fuels the desire.  I do need to use up some stuff.  I like things neat and orderly and soon it will be hard to keep them that way.  Must try harder!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Believe me I've tried so hard not to buy anything but how hard is it to resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	It's like a sport right?  Stalking and hunting and then going in for the kill.  Very compelling.  The buzz is short lived because before we know it another collection is in our faces.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 24, 2012)

*JUST SEVEN DAYS TO GO    *




_As we approach the home stretch of this pink challenge I'm reminded beyond my own experience with breast cancer why awareness is such an important cause.  My cousin recently had a bilateral mastectomy.  Thankfully, it was detected early in one breast. She sought my advice, so I convinced her to have a contralateral mastectomy, removal of her remaining healthy breast, negating the fear and worry of later contracting cancer in that remaining healthy breast.  It was through awareness efforts that she obtained an exam and subsequent testing.  Although the road is a bit rough now, there's no reason why she shouldn't have a long bright future ahead of her.  Please encourage your family and friends to be diligent about the health of their breasts and seek appropriate screening exams and testing.  And by all means, do the same for yourselves!!  I have become truly fond of you all and want you around (to enable me) for many years to come. _


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 25, 2012)

MAChostage said:


> What?  You wore the same nail polish two days in a row??  You're slippin', Medgal07!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 25, 2012)

I can't believe there are only 7 days left! I lost complete track of time. I've worn a few more pink lipsticks, but can't remember what they were. I haven't worn any makeup for the past few days because I'm chin-deep in a project. But with 7 days left, I need to make sure that I do at least one full face look.

  	In the meantime, I changed all of the icons on my makeup lists to be pink!


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 25, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> ntopic:                                                                                 [COLOR=FF99CC]*JUST SEVEN DAYS TO GO    *[/COLOR] _As we approach the home stretch of this pink challenge I'm reminded beyond my own experience with breast cancer why awareness is such an important cause.  My cousin recently had a bilateral mastectomy.  Thankfully, it was detected early in one breast. She sought my advice, so I convinced her to have a contralateral mastectomy, removal of her remaining healthy breast, negating the fear and worry of later contracting cancer in that remaining healthy breast.  It was through awareness efforts that she obtained an exam and subsequent testing.  Although the road is a bit rough now, there's no reason why she shouldn't have a long bright future ahead of her.  Please encourage your family and friends to be diligent about the health of their breasts and seek appropriate screening exams and testing.  And by all means, do the same for yourselves!!  I have become truly fond of you all and want you around (to enable me) for many years to come. _ :cheer:


 Here's to the good health of all the women out there  This thread has been so motivating and supportive of this dear cause and although I couldn't contribute as much as I wanted to, I loved just being part of it, getting inspired by all the beautiful pink makeup looks you guys posted and just chatting to you all  Medgal you are an inspiration and I'm sure I don't just speak for myself


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I can't believe there are only 7 days left! I lost complete track of time. I've worn a few more pink lipsticks, but can't remember what they were. I haven't worn any makeup for the past few days because I'm chin-deep in a project. But with 7 days left, I need to make sure that I do at least one full face look.
> 
> In the meantime, I changed all of the icons on my makeup lists to be pink!


  	This month seemed to just zip right by!  Your contribution has been great and your heart in the right place.  I can't thank you enough!!



*WITH YOUR PINK LIPSTICK ICONS!!!  *


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Here's to the good health of all the women out there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Glammy girl...thanks for your kind words.  Were it not for you and the others on this thread, our *Partners in Pink*, I would have been doing this alone.  Thank you for taking this pink journey with me!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2012)

*PLOTD* for Thursday* Oct 25, 2012 (Smokey State of Mind**)  *
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

  	Today had to be a quickie makeup application day...no real room for creative expression because we had an 8AM delivery of plants and trees
  	for our front lawn.  The gardening crew was here all day, soliciting my opinion about placement, in spite of having a working design from a landscape
  	architect.  These interruptions only heightened my anxiety, as all the while, my MAC pre-order from Nordstrom went south!  I didn't give a *you fill in the blank*....my 
  	pre-ordered items were at stake!!

*EYES: *
 	 		Groundwork PP to lid
 	 		Preferred Blonde e/s to lid
 	 		Carbon e/s diagonally to outer 1/3 of lid, blend well
 	 		Handwritten e/s to crease
 	 		Dab of Carbon e/s to outer vee
 	 		Preferred Blonde e/s to highlight brow
 	 		Blacktrack fluidline to line upper lid
 	 		Groundwork PP to lower lid, topped with Handwritten e/s
 	 		Fascinating Eye Kohl to waterline

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		MAC Face & Body
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 	 		Copper Beach to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Copper Beach (109 brush)
 	 		Rose Quartz MSF to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
 	 		Peony Petal blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
 	 		MSF Natural to finish (applied with 129 Brush)
 	 		Fix+ to set

*LIPS:*
*Cork Lip Pencil*
 	 		Pink Plaid lipstick  

*NAILS:*
 	 		 			Essie's Good Morning Hope    






_*  Six**Days to go........*_


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2012)

Yesterday I used the same look as the day before. 

  	Jete inner corner, moth brown outer and crease, with saddle as a transition.

  	love goddess and beet. 

  	I had on a taupe color top, the look came together nicely.

  	Today,

  	Woodwinked inner corner, and mulch in the outer corner crease, I used Soba to transition, and I forgot the highlight color. LOL

  	Love goddess and beet again, as a stain.

  	Legendary blush again.

  	-----I'm loving today's look.  I even got a compliment this morning.

  	Medgal, I like Legendary, if gives off a faint pink sheen.  It's really pretty and subtle.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> Yesterday I used the same look as the day before.
> 
> Jete inner corner, moth brown outer and crease, with saddle as a transition.
> 
> ...


  	I love the neutrals and definitely need to try your combinations.  I don't know why I didn't get Legendary!  Oh yes, a bit of blood just perfused my brain and I now recall...I DIDN'T NEED IT.  It becomes so hard to resist all of the lovely products.  It sounds really pretty and I'm glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 26, 2012)

<VLS>,

  	I haven't put a stitch of makeup on for the past 2 days.

  	If I get a chance I will slap on some powder and a lippie.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2012)

*PLOTD* for Friday* Oct 26, 2012 (Pink & Brown**)  *
  	MAC except where otherwise specified
  	Ahhhhhh...a much calmer day today with fewer interruptions.  I have been pacing and waiting for the UPS truck to arrive.  I was feeling brown & pink today. 

*EYES: *
 	 		Groundwork PP to lid
 	 		Aurora pigment to lid (I love this...it goes on so smooth and dries to a soft powder..just lovely)
 	 		NARS Galapagos  e/s to crease
 	 		Star Studded (LE Mid-tone Violet Pink) above crease
 	 		Expensive Pink e/s to highlight brow
 	 		Dipdown fluidline to line upper lid
 	 		Groundwork PP to lower lid, topped with Galapagos e/s

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		MAC Face & Body
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 	 		Richly Honed to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Richly Honed (109 brush)
 	 		MSF Blonde to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
 	 		Feeling Flush Mineralize blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
 	 		Bobbie Brown's Peony Petal to finish (applied with 129 Brush)
 	 		Fix+ to set

*LIPS:*
*Embrace Me Lip Pencil*
 	 		Weekend Getaway(cool rose), Casual Colour Lip & Cheek (applied with 318 lip brush)

*NAILS:*
 	 		 			MAC's Please Me (Best match w/lip color)   







_*  Five **Days to go........*_


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 26, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I love the neutrals and definitely need to try your combinations.  I don't know why I didn't get Legendary!  Oh yes, a bit of blood just perfused my brain and I now recall...I DIDN'T NEED IT.  It becomes so hard to resist all of the lovely products.  It sounds really pretty and I'm glad you're enjoying it!


  	I got the bronze look from you! LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> ,  I haven't put a stitch of makeup on for the past 2 days.  If I get a chance I will slap on some powder and a lippie.


  Just THINK pink!  That counts too!  :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I got the bronze look from you! LOL


  	Tee hee. I was thinking about the one with Jete & Moth Brown.  I have those shadows and have never used them.  Pathetic of me!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 27, 2012)

*PLOTD* for Saturday* Oct 27, 2012 (Pink & Black**)  *
  	MAC except where otherwise specified
  	Today was yet another non-creative quickie.  I needed to get to Whole Foods before the mod-scene starts.  Given the forecast for the NE, US.
  	Everyone in the path of the storm please be safe!!

*EYES: *
 	 		Groundwork PP to lid
 	 		Endless Passion Pro Longwear e/s (mid-tone rose) from lid to brow, sheerer closer to the brow
 	 		Expensive Pink e/s to transition
 	 		Vapour e/s to highlight brow
 	 		Blacktrack fluidline to line upper lid
 	 		Groundwork PP to lower lid, topped with Endless Passion e/s
 	 		Carbon e/s very close to lower lash line

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 	 		Copper Beach to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Richly Honed (109 brush)
 	 		Estee Lauder Modern Mercury Gelee to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
 	 		Pink Swoon blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
 	 		MSF Natural to finish (applied with 129 Brush)
 	 		Fix+ to set

*LIPS:*
*Cork Lip Pencil to line, Hip-N-Happy lip pencil to fill*
 	 		Venus lipstick 

*NAILS:*
 	 		 			MAC's Please Me (Best match w/lip color)   EEK still wearing.  I'll change it after the hubby & I finish moving outdoor stuff out harms way






_*  Four **Days to go........*_


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 28, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Tee hee. I was thinking about the one with Jete & Moth Brown.  I have those shadows and have never used them.  Pathetic of me!


  	lol opps. LOL 


	 I went to my cousins wedding yesterday and did the bronze pink look again. 

  	I cheated Friday night.  I wasn't going to share but had to.  I went to a friends house party for an hour (I SWEAR), and wore that fall colored top.  Well I couldn't resist and put on On the Hunt, and the other duo from style seeker.  oh and the red lipgloss.  

  	And you know what happened?  I looked a hot mess.  For some reason ( I think we all know why ;-)) the colors did not blend well together, and my foundation shade was off.  I was begining to think maybe I only know how to work with neutral shadows.   I'll try again, but in November. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I went to my cousins wedding yesterday and did the bronze pink look again.
> I cheated Friday night.  I wasn't going to share but had to.  I went to a friends house party for an hour (I SWEAR), and wore that fall colored top.  Well I couldn't resist and put on On the Hunt, and the other duo from style seeker.  oh and the red lipgloss.
> 
> And you know what happened?  I looked a hot mess.  For some reason ( I think we all know why ;-)) the colors did not blend well together, and my foundation shade was off.  I was begining to think maybe I only know how to work with neutral shadows.   I'll try again, but in November. LOL


  	That's quite a confession...LOL.  I'm just wondering why your look was "a hot mess."  I think you're being a bit hard on yourself!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2012)

*PLOTD* for Sunday* Oct 28, 2012 (Pink, Pink, Pink**)  *
  	MAC except where otherwise specified
  	I'm posting much later today because we had company over for Sunday dinner.

*EYES: *
 	 		Let's Skate PP to lid
 	 		Sweet Lust from inner corner to mid eyelid 
 	 		Sushi Flower to outer 1/3 of lid
 	 		Sushi Flower above crease
 	 		Defiance e/s (LE, iridescent white-pink)) to brow, to highlight
 	 		Carbon e/s, lightly to crease...blend, blend blend
 	 		Blacktrack fluidline to line upper lid
 	 		Carbon e/s very close to lower lash line
 	 		Sushi Flower beneath Carbon, blend lightly

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		Face & Body (applied w/favorite 187 SH brush)
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 	 		Richly Honed to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Richly Honed (109 brush)
 	 		Crystal Pink MSF to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
 	 		TPC blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
 	 		Forever Marilyn (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look
 	 		Fix+ to set

*LIPS:*
*Embrace Me lip pencil to fill*
 	 		Candy Yum Yum lipstick 

*NAILS:*
 	 		 			Essie's Light (Neon Pink)   






_*  Three **Days to go........*_


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 29, 2012)

^ Oh Medgal - You wore CYY yesterday!

  	If my workplace wasn't closed because of the storm I was going to wear it today.

  	Oh well - stuck at home - no pink today!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 29, 2012)

Medgal,

  	My sister, www.presstoblend.com, is wearing CYY today!

  	It looks awesome on her!

  	Makes me wanna bust mine out and put it on!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Medgal,
> 
> My sister, www.presstoblend.com, is wearing CYY today!
> 
> ...


  	I used to avoid makeup when not going out or having company in, but after a 6-mth long hospitalization that I came frighteningly close to NOT surviving, I told myself that I could do these things (and then some) just for me.  And so I do.  I light candles even when I'm dining alone, I buy flowers for myself (although my husband is good at that too), and I wear Candy Yum Yum when no one else is around.  YOLO.  So Fiberluver, bust out that Candy Yum Yum, put it on, look in the mirror and repeat after me....."I can be beautiful all by myself because I am worthy."  If you like you can end that with a big ole MWAH!, the way your sister does on her blog!


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I used to avoid makeup when not going out or having company in, but after a 6-mth long hospitalization that I came frighteningly close to NOT surviving, I told myself that I could do these things (and then some) just for me.  And so I do.  I light candles even when I'm dining alone, I buy flowers for myself (although my husband is good at that too), and I wear Candy Yum Yum when no one else is around.  YOLO.  So Fiberluver, bust out that Candy Yum Yum, put it on, look in the mirror and repeat after me....."I can be beautiful all by myself because I am worthy."  If you like you can end that with a big ole MWAH!, the way your sister does on her blog!


	I love that philosophy. When I wear makeup, I'm basically wearing it for me since I work from home.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2012)

Way to go...and so you should!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





CartoonChic said:


> I love that philosophy. When I wear makeup, I'm basically wearing it for me since I work from home.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2012)

*PLOTD* for Monday* Oct 29, 2012 (Salute to Pigment**)  *
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

  	I had a ton of fun creating today's look.
*Qualifier:  I like to laugh and don't take myself too seriously.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I decided to put on lashes today...some random pair that I picked up at RiteAid but never got around to wearing.  Sooooo- the overall makeup look is surprisingly nice (talk about all dressed up w/no place to go--it's stormy) but the lashes..oh the lashes.  Let me put it this way....low flying aircraft would mistake them for landing strips.  Every time I look in the mirror I laugh hysterically.  They're just not me and/or I'm not accustomed to them.  See what happens when you're forced to stay in due to inclement weather.  It's lethal!   *
*



*

*EYES: *
 	 		Groundwork PP to lids
 	 		Spicy Smoke pigment (Dark strawberry) to lids ...sheered out...little goes a long way
 	 		Roasted Chestnut (1st time using it...looks like carbon w/shimmer) to crease, blended upward, above crease
 	 		Blanc Type e/s to brows 
 	 		Dipdown fluidline to line upper lids
 	 		Roasted Chestnut Pigment to lower lash line

*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		Face & Body (applied w/favorite 187 SH brush)
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 	 		Coffee Walnut to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Richly Honed (109 brush)
 	 		Ring of Saturn Mineralize blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
 	 		Light Year MSF to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
 	 		Play It Proper Beauty Powder  (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look
 	 		Fix+ to set

*LIPS:*
*Cork lip pencil to line*
 	 		Royal Azalea lipstick as stain

*NAILS:*
 	 		 			Essie's KnockOut Pout






_*  Two **Days to go........*_


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 29, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> That's quite a confession...LOL.  I'm just wondering why your look was "a hot mess."  I think you're being a bit hard on yourself!!!


  	the eyeshadows didn't blend right, and the foundation was too light, but I wear it everyday.  ~shrugs~ I don't know what happened.  Then I tried to spray some mineralize fix plus spray on it and the foundation started to separate.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 29, 2012)

today I was reallly simple.  black eyeliner, and legendary blush.  I forgot to throw a pink lippie in my bag, and wore ready to roam very faintly so it would look pink.  I think I'm going to do candy yum yum tomorrow.  It looks great on press to blend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> the eyeshadows didn't blend right, and the foundation was too light, but I wear it everyday.  ~shrugs~ I don't know what happened.  Then I tried to spray some mineralize fix plus spray on it and the foundation started to separate.


 Yikes. ..I have 'OFF' days like that with makeup when I'm rushed and I hate that.  Now, Prettypackages, if you sprayed enough Mineralized Charge Water on your face to the extent that your foundation separated, you must have been trying to drown yourself.  That's a pretty extreme way of getting out of going to a wedding.    :shock:


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> today I was reallly simple.  black eyeliner, and legendary blush.  I forgot to throw a pink lippie in my bag, and wore ready to roam very faintly so it would look pink.  I think I'm going to do candy yum yum tomorrow.  It looks great on press to blend.


 I would so love to wear just eyeliner but black  liner, especially in my waterline makes my eyes look small & almost recessed into my head.  I love the look on others though.  I'm sure you looked lovely.    Off topic:  I'm nervous listening to the wind whip around our house.  It's really dark & you can't tell what's been blown over etc, and  we've been without power for nearly 5 hours now.  I'll be glad when this is over!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 30, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Yikes. ..I have 'OFF' days like that with makeup when I'm rushed and I hate that. Now, Prettypackages, if you sprayed enough Mineralized Charge Water on your face to the extent that your foundation separated, you must have been trying to drown yourself. That's a pretty extreme way of getting out of going to a wedding.


  	LOL,  I do tend to be a little heavy handed. That was at a house party though.  The wedding makeup turned out fine. 


	I was rushing and forgot to pack Candy Yum Yum and now I have no lippies in my bag.  Another simple day for me.  Black eyeliner, mascara, smashbox bb cream.  that's it.  But I'm leaving early today.  I'm gonna miss this challenge.  I was just getting into it. LOL


----------



## Zazzle (Oct 30, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Medgal,  My sister, www.presstoblend.com, is wearing CYY today!  It looks awesome on her!  Makes me wanna bust mine out and put it on!


 Fiberluver, Do you know what liner she used? It looks great, I like the transition. I too have yet to use my CYY, actually, I swapped my first one for Moxie.


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 30, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I used to avoid makeup when not going out or having company in, but after a 6-mth long hospitalization that I came frighteningly close to NOT surviving, I told myself that I could do these things (and then some) just for me.  And so I do.  I light candles even when I'm dining alone, I buy flowers for myself (although my husband is good at that too), and I wear Candy Yum Yum when no one else is around.  YOLO.  So Fiberluver, bust out that Candy Yum Yum, put it on, look in the mirror and repeat after me....."I can be beautiful all by myself because I am worthy."  If you like you can end that with a big ole MWAH!, the way your sister does on her blog!


  	Medgal,

  	Thanks!

  	Glad you survived being in hospital. Being sick is no joke!

  	Anyway, I know this is crazy but I don't want to wear CYY because I might fall head over heels with it, use it everyday and then not have a b/up or it not be re-promoted again.

  	Just like my beloved Rizzo.

  	MAC hasn't repromoted that one in about FOREVER!!!


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 30, 2012)

Zazzle said:


> Do you know what liner she used? It looks great, I like the transition. I too have yet to use my CYY, actually, I swapped my first one for Moxie.


  	Hi Zazzle! I'm Fiber's Sister, Presstoblend and I wore a smidge of Magenta liner. I forgot to post that on my blog and I will update.


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 30, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> today I was reallly simple.  black eyeliner, and legendary blush.  I forgot to throw a pink lippie in my bag, and wore ready to roam very faintly so it would look pink.  I think I'm going to do candy yum yum tomorrow.  It looks great on press to blend.


  	Awww thank you Prettypackages! I really appreciate that.


----------



## Zazzle (Oct 30, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Hi Zazzle! I'm Fiber's Sister, Presstoblend and I wore a smidge of Magenta liner. I forgot to post that on my blog and I will update.


	Thank you! I recently bought Magenta, so I'm looking forward to trying this combination, and more of your blog posts!


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 30, 2012)

Zazzle said:


> Thank you! I recently bought Magenta, so I'm looking forward to trying this combination, and more of your blog posts!


  	Thank you! Don't forget to  follow before end of tomorrow on my blog. I'm doing my first give-away!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Thank you! Don't forget to  follow before end of tomorrow on my blog. I'm doing my first give-away!


 Yay....so glad you got Magenta! This is just a quickie because we are still w/o power. It's been over 24 hrs.  We're hold up in the den nice & toasty but the rest of the house is freezing.  Last night I washed my makeup brushes by candlelight.  I'll post today's minimalist PLOTD tomorrow just to conserve power on my iPad. I'm hoping our power will be restored soon.  Hope everyone is safe & sound!  P.S.  I'm bored so what o you think I've been doing?  Yes, that's right....makeup shopping.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 31, 2012)

LOL @ makeup shopping.  I'm in desperate need of new boots/shoes/clothes.  That's what I've been doing lately.  (who am I kidding, I just spent some money at Sephora).

  	OK, I like todays look.

  	eyes,
  	deeply dashing on the lid
  	beaming in the crease
  	espresso in the corner and darkened the crease
  	saddle for the transistion.

  	---after Medgal said, I see that I am the neutral shadow girl.  I need to step out. 

	Lips
  	Candy Yum Yum... YES!  I wore it as a stain and outlined my lips with NYX Pinky liner and Toast Liner (my cork replacement).

  	Blush- Legendary
  	liner-local wares


  	----I like it.  I might have to take a pic of this look. LOL


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeeeaaaahhhhh!!!! I made it! 31 whole days of nothing but pink lips. Whew! It was great but I'm ready for some red. Yesterdays lip was NARS Schiap with MACs More to Love liner and today's lip is MACs Pink Pigeon with Embrace Me liner. Check out my blog www.presstoblend.com for my funny Halloween homage to Iris Apfe. My look is incomplete because a "good" friend was supposed to bring me all of the bracelets but left them home!!!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 31, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Yeeeaaaahhhhh!!!! I made it! 31 whole days of nothing but pink lips. Whew! It was great but I'm ready for some red. Yesterdays lip was NARS Schiap with MACs More to Love liner and today's lip is MACs Pink Pigeon with Embrace Me liner. Check out my blog www.presstoblend.com for my funny Halloween homage to Iris Apfe. My look is incomplete because a "good" friend was supposed to bring me all of the bracelets but left them home!!!


  	HORRAY! You made it! Best challenge evah!

  	Plus you are the best sister ever! I'm so proud of you!

  	I'll be over your house tonight for some Halloween candy.

  	So, will we be doing Red lips for February???


----------



## presstoblend (Oct 31, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> HORRAY! You made it! Best challenge evah!
> 
> Plus you are the best sister ever! I'm so proud of you!
> 
> ...


  	Don't push it Sister!!! Lol...there's always candy for you at my house just as long as it isn't Candy Yum Yum!


----------



## Fiberluver (Oct 31, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Don't push it Sister!!! Lol...there's always candy for you at my house just as long as it isn't Candy Yum Yum!


  	Hehehehe - Whatcha' gonna do? Check my bags when I leave? ;-)


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 31, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> HORRAY! You made it! Best challenge evah!
> 
> Plus you are the best sister ever! I'm so proud of you!
> 
> ...


  	YES to February red lips!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL @ makeup shopping.  I'm in desperate need of new boots/shoes/clothes.  That's what I've been doing lately.  (who am I kidding, I just spent some money at Sephora).  OK, I like todays look.  eyes, deeply dashing on the lid beaming in the crease espresso in the corner and darkened the crease saddle for the transistion.  ---after Medgal said, I see that I am the neutral shadow girl.  I need to step out.    Lips Candy Yum Yum... YES!  I wore it as a stain and outlined my lips with NYX Pinky liner and Toast Liner (my cork replacement).  Blush- Legendary liner-local wares   ----I like it.  I might have to take a pic of this look. LOL


 Sounds super nice. I LOVE neutral looks.  If you take a pic do you intend to share?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2012)

Still no power here.  Will post my last two looks when our power is restored....they are projecting 11:00 PM Nov 1st.  So until then my lovelies....BE SAFE & be well.    :bouquet:


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 31, 2012)

I did it! It took me forever to do, but I finished a full face of makeup. I wanted to do it before the challenge was over.

  	OCTOBER 31, 2012

*FACE:*
  	MAC Beauty Powder Forever Marilyn
  	Chanel Ombre Contraste Notorious - contour
*NARS Blush Mounia*
  	MAC Extra Dimension Skinfinish Whisper of Guilt - highlight

*EYES:*
  	MAC Eye Brow Pencil Spiked
  	NARS Smudge Proof Eyeshadow Base - primer
*NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil Strawberry Milk - base*
  	Chanel Harmonie du Soir Quad: Bronze Gold Eye Shadow - tear duct, brow highlight
*Chanel Harmonie du Soir Quad: Pink Shadow - inner lid*
*Chanel Harmonie du Soir Quad: Burgundy Eye Shadow - outer lid, lower lash line*
  	Chanel Harmonie du Soir Quad: Taupe Eye Shadow - crease, outer lower lash line
  	MAC Extra Dimension Eye Shadow Round Midnight - outer v, smudged outer lower lash line
  	MAC Dark Diversion Fluidline - upper lash line
  	Mary Kay Lash Love Mascara I Love Black

*LIPS:*
  	MAC Lip Pencil Nightmoth - outline lips
  	MAC Lipstick Dramatic Encounter


  	I made pink the focus on my eyes and cheeks, so I went with a more dramatic lipstick color. I have no idea what I was doing with the contour. It was my first attempt. I made the fish face and just brushed it on there! I also think I overdid it with the Beauty Powder. There was a little bit of a Michael Jackson effect happening. I think that's why I opted for a more dramatic lipstick to bring more color to my face. Plus I thought a darker lip would be perfect on Halloween.


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 31, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Still no power here. Will post my last two looks when our power is restored....they are projecting 11:00 PM Nov 1st. So until then my lovelies....BE SAFE & be well.


	I hope you get power soon.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 31, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds super nice. I LOVE neutral looks. If you take a pic do you intend to share?


  	I have to redo it.  I might.  For you all LOL.


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 31, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I hope you get power soon.


  	I do too!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 31, 2012)

Cartoonchic, how do you like Notorious?  (anyone else sing the biggie song when you hear that name?)


----------



## MissTT (Oct 31, 2012)

Every time LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Oct 31, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Every time LOL


	Lol, me too! I think I like it. I don't know what I'm doing with it. But nothing looks wrong after I apply it, so I guess that means it's good.


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 1, 2012)

Can't believe this month went by so fast... Really enjoyed this thread  Here's to more themed threads in the near future...


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not ready to leave the pinks yet. LOL

	I wore a pink and khaki sweater, and had to do CYY again.  LOL

  	This time I did Havana on the lids, and Saddle and Dark Dare in the crease, and Sweet Heat as a Highlight.

  	LOVING IT! LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2012)

*PLOTD* for Tuesday* Oct 30, 2012 *
 	 		MAC except where otherwise specified

 	 		This was a minimalist look.  Still no power in our home at this time (Tuesday) and concerned about our other properties, so my mood was a bit solemn and my makeup look reflected that sentiment.

*EYES: *
 		 			Groundwork PP to lids
 		 			Brown Down lid to just before brow
 		 			Soft Brown to transition
 		 			Rice Paper to brows 
 		 			Black Track fluidline to line upper lids
 		 			Brown Down lower lash line
 		 			Feline close to lash line

*FACE:*
 		 			Too Faced BB Cream
 		 			P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 		 			Coffee Walnut to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Richly Honed (109 brush)
 		 			Pressed Amber Mineralize blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
 		 			Pearl MSF to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
 		 			MSF natural (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look
 		 			Fix+ to set

*LIPS:*
*Cork lip pencil to line*
 		 			Pink Plaid

*NAILS:*
 		 			 				Essie's Marathin







_*  One **Day to go........*_





​


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2012)

*PLOTD* for Wednesday* Oct 31, 2012 Theme...**A farewell to Pinks!*
 	 		MAC except where otherwise specified

 	 		...and what a month it was.  We still have no power at this point, Wednesday the final day of our challenge.  The power company is projecting restoration of our service by 11:00 PM Thursday, November 1st.  So, I hold my head high knowing the end is near.  Just a minor inconvenience for which we've compensated well.  We have our home and each other...so thankful for everything!
 	 		I wanted to end with a bang so I took my time with this primary pink look.

*EYES: *
 		 			Groundwork PP to lids
 		 			Aurora Pigment to lid
 		 			Passionate e/s to base, outer vee and slightly above crease
 		 			Espresso over Passionate...blend well
 		 			Passionate e/s again over Espresso
 		 			Aurora again t0 inner 1/3 of lid
 		 			Sushi Flower e/s to lower lid
 		 			Carbon e/s, dabbed lightly to outer vee for depth
 		 			Goldmine dabbed deep into crease, just at center, blend everything well
 		 			Expensive Pink e/s to brows 
 		 			Blacktrack fluidline to line upper lids
 		 			Sushi Flower to lower lid
 		 			Espresso e/s beneath Sushi Flower

*FACE:*
 		 			Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 		 			Face & Body (applied w/favorite 187 SH brush)
 		 			P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 		 			Richly Honed to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Richly Honed (109 brush)
 		 			The Perfect Cheek blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
 		 			Silver Dusk to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
 		 			Forever Marilyn (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look
 		 			Fix+ to set

*LIPS:*
*Cork lip pencil to line*
 		 			Enchantee Kissable Lip Colour

*NAILS:*
 		 			 				Essie's Good Morning Hope






_*  We Did It**........*_












​


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I did it! It took me forever to do, but I finished a full face of makeup. I wanted to do it before the challenge was over.
> 
> OCTOBER 31, 2012
> 
> ...


  	Wow CartoonChic, This is awesome! 
  	I love burgundy eyeshadow!!!  You put together one of my all-time favorite color scheme/makeup looks.
  	Fish face is a good start for a contouring novice.  I was wedded to the fish-face technique until I read that starting at & aligning from the top of the ear also works. I use the 163 contour brush and have now started blending with the tip of the brush...love it.  It was a little awkward at first but I've gotten the hang of it now. 
*CartoonChic, thank you so much for participating in the pink challenge.  I have so enjoyed our time with this, and consider you a real cyber friend.*


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I hope you get power soon.


  	Thanks so much.  Our power was restored today, Thursday Nov 1 at 3:20 PM EST.  Huge sigh of relief and prayers of gratitude.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Can't believe this month went by so fast... Really enjoyed this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	This month did go by tremendously fast!  *Glammy girl thank you so much for being our Partner in Pink!!!*


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I do too!!!


  	Thank you Prettypackages!!!!  I've missed communicating regularly with you and the other Partners in Pink. Our power was restored today, Thursday Nov 1 at 3:20 PM EST.  Huge sigh of relief and prayers of gratitude.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I wore a pink and khaki sweater, and had to do CYY again.  LOL
> This time I did Havana on the lids, and Saddle and Dark Dare in the crease, and Sweet Heat as a Highlight.
> 
> LOVING IT! LOL


  	LOL.  Pink is a good color anytime right?  I love, love, love Havana!  What a nice combo.  I plan on accessing this thread to recreate the looks and ideas that were shared here.  It's been a lot of fun.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 1, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow CartoonChic, This is awesome!
> I love burgundy eyeshadow!!!  You put together one of my all-time favorite color scheme/makeup looks.
> Fish face is a good start for a contouring novice.  I was wedded to the fish-face technique until I read that starting at & aligning from the top of the ear also works. I use the 163 contour brush and have now started blending with the tip of the brush...love it.  It was a little awkward at first but I've gotten the hang of it now.
> *CartoonChic, thank you so much for participating in the pink challenge.  I have so enjoyed our time with this, and consider you a real cyber friend.*


	The sentiment is most definitely shared! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I'm going to use your technique for contouring. I didn't like the fish face so much. I'd much rather get into the habit of using a technique I like better.


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Can't believe this month went by so fast... Really enjoyed this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I can't either! Fiberluver says we should do Red for February's Heart Health Awareness. I say yes but I kind of want to do something now. Can anyone come up with any ideas?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2012)

*LOTDA (Look of the day after)* for Thursday* Nov 1, 2012 Theme...**Whatever Grabs Me*
  	MAC except where otherwise specified

  	So, what did I wear the day after the 31-day pink challenge?  I thought I would run for my oranges and browns, but then the reds were pulling at me...so LOL...I ended up wearing burgundy!

*EYES: *
 	 		Groundwork PP to lids
 	 		Aurora Pigment to lid _(Aurora tends to look different at times, based on the surrounding colors but it is the prettiest pigment I own; always applied with damp brush)_
 	 		Rich Core EDES (LE Aubergine metallic) to crease and transition area
 	 	 		Real Drama e/s (LE Dark burgundy w/pink pearl) to outer vee and crease
 	 		Plum Dressing e/s to transition area
 	 	 		Dark Dare fluidline to line upper lids, top Dark Dare w/Real Drama to set and prolong wearing time
 	 		Rich Core to lower lid


*FACE:*
 	 		Estee Lauder Illuminating face primer
 	 		Face & Body (applied w/favorite 187 SH brush)
 	 		P & P Light Boost Highlighter in triangle below eyes, set w/Ben Nye Powder, Banana  (applied with 116 Brush)
 	 		Richly Honed to contour (applied with 163 Brush), Shadowy Sculpting powder over Richly Honed (109 brush)
 	 		Stratus mineralize blush ( (applied with 128 Brush)
 	 		Crystal Pink MSF to high-points  (applied with 130 Brush)
 	 		Forever Marilyn (applied with 129 Brush) to finish the look
 	 		Fix+ to set

*LIPS:*
*Currant Lip pencil, line & fill*
 	 		Outrageously Fun lipstick
 	 		Flight of Fancy lipglass (combo recommended by CartoonChic AKA Queen of Combos, and I love it)


*NAILS:*
 	 		 			MAC's Vintage Vamp, MM collex






_* Love pink but burgundy was a nice 'transition from pink' color, & created a great look for the day after. BTW, the Hubster said "oh, your lips and nails match, that's really nice, and you look pretty"**........*_


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> I can't either! Fiberluver says we should do Red for February's Heart Health Awareness. I say yes but I kind of want to do something now. Can anyone come up with any ideas?


	The only thing I thought of was vampy lips for November for no particular reason. Probably because it would be the complete opposite of sweet and pretty pink. But I don't know if I can handle vampy every day. Maybe purple? Or just an autumn theme so we can mix in several colors that fit into fall?


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> *LOTDA (Look of the day after)* for Thursday* Nov 1, 2012 Theme...**Whatever Grabs Me*
> MAC except where otherwise specified
> 
> So, what did I wear the day after the 31-day pink challenge?  I thought I would run for my oranges and browns, but then the reds were pulling at me...so LOL...I ended up wearing burgundy!
> ...


  	That's always a wonderful compliment to receive. Oh, maybe we can do a lips and tips challenge?

  	Haha, I just noticed the lip combo! Isn't it pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> HORRAY! You made it! Best challenge evah!
> 
> Plus you are the best sister ever! I'm so proud of you!
> 
> ...


  	You sisters, Fiberluver & Presstoblend are a riot!  *Thank you so much* for joining the cause.  I know it had very special close-to-home significance to you.
  	You are two very special ladies whom I have come to adore!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Medgal,
> 
> My sister, www.presstoblend.com, is wearing CYY today!
> 
> ...


  	INDEED!  Gorgeous woman, that presstoblend!!!!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> The only thing I thought of was vampy lips for November for no particular reason. Probably because it would be the complete opposite of sweet and pretty pink. But I don't know if I can handle vampy every day. Maybe purple? Or just an autumn theme so we can mix in several colors that fit into fall?


  	Autumn Theme sounds good!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> You sisters, Fiberluver & Presstoblend are a riot!  *Thank you so much* for joining the cause.  I know it had very special close-to-home significance to you.
> You are two very special ladies whom I have come to adore!


  	Awww...man! See now you brought tears to my eyes! My dear Medgal07 you're special in your own right! And you're so welcome! Now that Fiberluver, honey that's another topic. All I can say is that one is EXTRA! Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I hope you get power soon.


  	This just struck me funny...*no power* and no *will-power *makes me a hot mess!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Awww...man! See now you brought tears to my eyes! My dear Medgal07 you're special in your own right! And you're so welcome! Now that Fiberluver, honey that's another topic. All I can say is that one is EXTRA! Lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Hehehehe - Whatcha' gonna do? Check my bags when I leave? ;-)


  	LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Yeeeaaaahhhhh!!!! I made it! 31 whole days of nothing but pink lips. Whew! It was great but I'm ready for some red. Yesterdays lip was NARS Schiap with MACs More to Love liner and today's lip is MACs Pink Pigeon with Embrace Me liner. Check out my blog www.presstoblend.com for my funny Halloween homage to Iris Apfe. My look is incomplete because a "good" friend was supposed to bring me all of the bracelets but left them home!!!


  	That was to cute!...and very clever.  Thanks for the shout-out to our challenge team.  Again, VERY NICE BLOG!!!!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> LOL


	Terrible! I'm glad you found humor in that! Lol


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> INDEED!  Gorgeous woman, that presstoblend!!!!


  	Well thank you Shuggah but believe you me, it's ALL smoke and mirrors!


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> You sisters, Fiberluver & Presstoblend are a riot!  *Thank you so much* for joining the cause.  I know it had very special close-to-home significance to you.
> You are two very special ladies whom I have come to adore!


  	Medgal - You are so sweet! Thanks so much!

  	I love having presstoblend as a sister, even though she is bossy and mean!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 2, 2012)

I really enjoyed this challenge with you ladies.  I'm sorry I started so late b/c it was a lot of fun. 

  	I look forward to February, and I agree let's do a fall colored themed for November.

  	So Burnt Orange, Red, Golden Yellow/Orange, Brown,  and what else???


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Can't believe this month went by so fast... Really enjoyed this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Seems to be an echo up in here...(tee hee, so sorry...I double quoted by accident).  Seriously, Long before BCA Month & our pink challenge, I was thinking of doing a weekly theme as a way to use up some of my products, and BTM for items on my running wish-list.  So, autumn theme one week, red lips another, or a 'color family' like orange & coral, and using one foundation for an entire week, and or a paint pot.  I really need to see some empty containers soon!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I really enjoyed this challenge with you ladies.  I'm sorry I started so late b/c it was a lot of fun.
> 
> I look forward to February, and I agree let's do a fall colored themed for November.
> 
> So Burnt Orange, Red, Golden Yellow/Orange, Brown,  and what else???


	Teal and olive greens, plums


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Seems to be an echo up in here...(tee hee, so sorry...I double quoted by accident).  Seriously, Long before BCA Month & our pink challenge, I was thinking of doing a weekly theme as a way to use up some of my products, and BTM for items on my running wish-list.  So, autumn theme one week, red lips another, or a 'color family' like orange & coral, and using one foundation for an entire week, and or a paint pot.  I really need to see some empty containers soon!


	So can we get you to spearhead that movement Madame President?


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 2, 2012)

One of the best things out of this Pink challenge was that it forced me to be creative and come out of my rut. Before, I would just slap on some lipstick and keep it moving but because I knew that I was doing pix everyday I had to revert to the good old days when I'd beat that face every morning before I stepped out. I've actually made a small dent in some of my products and of course this always leaves room for me to buy more but I need to make use of some of the stuff I have before Christmas gets here!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> That's always a wonderful compliment to receive. Oh, maybe we can do a lips and tips challenge?
> 
> Haha, I just noticed the lip combo! Isn't it pretty!


 _*Oh I totally owe that combo to you!!!*_  I was looking through my stash and came across another very dark lipglass that I'd forgotten about...'Desire.'  I'll be giving that some love soon as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> So can we get you to spearhead that movement Madame President?


  	Only if everyone submits ideas about what they would like to do, and we do it on a weekly basis to avoid 'theme burnout.'    I'm in!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Well thank you Shuggah but believe you me, it's ALL smoke and mirrors!


  	Smoke & Makeup??????


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 3, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Only if everyone submits ideas about what they would like to do, and we do it on a weekly basis to avoid 'theme burnout.'    I'm in!!


  	A new theme a week?  What about every two weeks, to give us late comers time to catch up.  I don't know why I started thinking of more ideas towards the end of this challenge.  Oh yeah, work drama and etc...  

  	I have another idea after we do our Autumn theme.   After seeing the Spring 13 Pantone colors, which are going to be beautiful for us WOC, lets have a Month were we do the Pantone color scheme for the season.  

  	Ok, I just looked up the Pantone Fall 2012 scheme and it is similiar to an Autumn theme, but the Autumn colors I was thinking of are richer darker/ like the color of leaves when they turn.   My mother has a tree outside of her house that turns the most beautiful shade of burgundy red.  












  	Another idea is pin up girl looks.  maybe we'll do that for a week, that might get boring.   

  	I was reading a fashion web magazine, and glamorous goth is a theme this year.  that might be an idea.  I'll post the article later. B/c it is not your Marilyn Manson goth.  

  	We can have a use up your oldest product theme.


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 4, 2012)

If you guys are doing fall looks, I won't be joining unfortunately because it's summer here in SA so can't exactly wear fall colors  But any other themes, count me in


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> A new theme a week?  What about every two weeks, to give us late comers time to catch up.  I don't know why I started thinking of more ideas towards the end of this challenge.  Oh yeah, work drama and etc...
> 
> I have another idea after we do our Autumn theme.   After seeing the Spring 13 Pantone colors, which are going to be beautiful for us WOC, lets have a Month were we do the Pantone color scheme for the season.
> 
> ...


  	Okay, presstoblend & prettypackages...let's do this!  Glammygirl we don't want you to be left out so why not participate using colors currently appropriate for you region?  Since part of the goal is to help us to use up our products (at least that was my personal intent) perhaps we should be more flexible.  This should be fun and not burdensome.  Individually, we can use the same foundation or paintpot, or even eyeshadow for that matter.  Whatever works for you, within the broad and general theme of the week or two weeks.  It's our project so we can tweak it any way you want.  I don't know if you want to post what you wear on a daily basis?  What about selecting one favorite of the week and share that particular one.  Then others can try that look, if so inclined. _* Should we go Monday to Monday for a two week period or an entire month?  I'll give folks a chance to weigh in and then I'll start a new thread.  *_

  	Speaking of autumn & trees and fall colors, I took this photo of our Japanese Maple today.  I happened to look out and the color was so vibrant that I snapped a photo.  It reminded me of Hidden Treasure blush, which is what I'm wearing today.


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 5, 2012)

I like the favorite look of the week idea  That way we can do it for the whole month but I'd like to hear everyone else's thoughts


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> I like the favorite look of the week idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Haven't heard from anyone else yet.  Perhaps when everyone gets back into a 'post storm routine' we can focus on the monthly challenge.


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 7, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay, presstoblend & prettypackages...let's do this!  Glammygirl we don't want you to be left out so why not participate using colors currently appropriate for you region?  Since part of the goal is to help us to use up our products (at least that was my personal intent) perhaps we should be more flexible.  This should be fun and not burdensome.  Individually, we can use the same foundation or paintpot, or even eyeshadow for that matter.  Whatever works for you, within the broad and general theme of the week or two weeks.  It's our project so we can tweak it any way you want.  I don't know if you want to post what you wear on a daily basis?  What about selecting one favorite of the week and share that particular one.  Then others can try that look, if so inclined. _* Should we go Monday to Monday for a two week period or an entire month?  I'll give folks a chance to weigh in and then I'll start a new thread.  *_
> 
> Speaking of autumn & trees and fall colors, I took this photo of our Japanese Maple today.  I happened to look out and the color was so vibrant that I snapped a photo.  It reminded me of Hidden Treasure blush, which is what I'm wearing today.


  	Hello Medgal07! Sorry for the radio silence but I'm back!!! I guess we were all caught up in the election hubbub but I'm ready girl! I'm game whichever way you decide to go. And yes, my goal is to use up some of my product as well. Prettypackages  I visit the Pantone site often and saw this and Fiber and I have actually matched up some of the colors on the site to items in our combined collections. Maybe we could look at the chart and each put a look together and post. Let me know ma'am! Btw...the picture is beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 7, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> I like the favorite look of the week idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Glammy girl that works as well. I'm ready whenever you are!


----------



## presstoblend (Nov 7, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> A new theme a week?  What about every two weeks, to give us late comers time to catch up.  I don't know why I started thinking of more ideas towards the end of this challenge.  Oh yeah, work drama and etc...
> 
> I have another idea after we do our Autumn theme.   After seeing the Spring 13 Pantone colors, which are going to be beautiful for us WOC, lets have a Month were we do the Pantone color scheme for the season.
> 
> ...


  	Prettypackages can you post or private message the article to me please? Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2012)

presstoblend said:


> Hello Medgal07! Sorry for the radio silence but I'm back!!! I guess we were all caught up in the election hubbub but I'm ready girl! I'm game whichever way you decide to go. And yes, my goal is to use up some of my product as well. Prettypackages  I visit the Pantone site often and saw this and Fiber and I have actually matched up some of the colors on the site to items in our combined collections. Maybe we could look at the chart and each put a look together and post. Let me know ma'am! Btw...the picture is beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


  	No problem presstoblend.  I'll start the thread within a day or so.  I hope several people will participate.  I think it can be a fun way to share various makeup looks, while focusing on our individual products that we'd like to use up.  That was my original intent.  I had started some time ago and now have several empties to B2M next week.  We can have a theme or color scheme of the month. If people share their favorite look for a given week instead of a daily look it should seem less labor intensive.  We want this to be fun and not feel like a chore.  Those who wish to post photos can do so, but simply listing the products used is fine for those of us who are too shy to post a pic.  I think I'll call the thread* 'Theme Makeup with a Purpose'* or *'Purposeful Theme Makeup'*


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 8, 2012)

^Hey All,

  	Don't forget that there is a Shop Your Stash Challenge under the chat forum.

  	The folks there only use products in their stash in an effort to use things up.

  	Its a great thread.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 8, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


>


  	YES! This is the color I was referring too!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 8, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> No problem presstoblend.  I'll start the thread within a day or so.  I hope several people will participate.  I think it can be a fun way to share various makeup looks, while focusing on our individual products that we'd like to use up.  That was my original intent.  I had started some time ago and now have several empties to B2M next week.  We can have a theme or color scheme of the month. If people share their favorite look for a given week instead of a daily look it should seem less labor intensive.  We want this to be fun and not feel like a chore.  Those who wish to post photos can do so, but simply listing the products used is fine for those of us who are too shy to post a pic.  I think I'll call the thread* 'Theme Makeup with a Purpose'* or *'Purposeful Theme Makeup'*


  	I agree, I want to use up my products before they go to waste. Plus I might have to go on a forced no buy now.

  	Pressedtoblend. I'll get you that article as soon as I can.


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 8, 2012)

Will eagerly await your thread Medgal  Love our lil family going on here


----------



## baghdad81 (Nov 8, 2012)

Just to put it out there: I am going to start incorporating two of my favorite colours: Peach and Turquoise into my makeup looks from now on to honor my aunt who has gynaecological cancer!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2012)

baghdad81 said:


> Just to put it out there: I am going to start incorporating two of my favorite colours: Peach and Turquoise into my makeup looks from now on to honor my aunt who has gynaecological cancer!


  	So sorry about your Aunt.  That's a sweet way to honor her.  Many thoughts and prayers for you and your family!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	BTW, peach & turquoise were my wedding colors!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> ^Hey All,
> 
> Don't forget that there is a Shop Your Stash Challenge under the chat forum.
> 
> ...


  	Thanks Fiberluver!!  I've never visited that, so I'll check it out to make sure we're not duplicating effort or stepping on toes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2012)

Okay, I just took a look at Shop Your Stash and the last post was 8/11/2011.  Ours has a little twist...the theme of the month.  Folks please weigh in and let me know what you think before I proceed.


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm in! I also like the idea of posting a favorite look instead of daily. I'm just confused about the theme?


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 8, 2012)

Medgal,

  	Great!

  	Count me in!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm in! I also like the idea of posting a favorite look instead of daily. I'm just confused about the theme?


  	A theme would encourage us to target certain colors to use from our stash.  In so doing, we would use product faster. So for the remainder of November the theme would be 'FALL.'  Well, fall encompasses many colors and you get to use the colors of choice from your stash.  The parameters are loose & flexible because this should be fun, not restrictive.  Also, you would decide the adjunctive products to use for the month that you need/want to use up.  For example, the only paint pot that I'm currently using is Groundwork; the only foundation that I'm using is MAC Face & Body. I should be finished both by next week & I'll be B2Ming them along with several other empties.  I will not replace those items, but moving on to a different paint pot and foundation that I already have.  

  	The theme would be for a month, and on a weekly basis we can post the look that we liked the most, for that week. December could be 'Winter Holidays' theme, but instead of just reds & greens we could add gold and silver.  My husband is Jewish and we celebrate both Christmas and Hanukkah, so I would incorporate royal blue & silver.  February could be a Valentines/Love theme, but instead of just red, it could include pink and gold or whatever colors are meaningful to the individual, that month.  *So, no real restriction but a bit of focus that will help us to move product, make room for new product, share ideas for make up looks and have fun doing it!*


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Medgal,
> 
> Great!
> 
> Count me in!


  	YAY.  Shall we start on Monday?  I'll initiate the thread by Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## glammy girl (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok so if we start on Monday, does that mean we post our favourite look of the week the following Monday?   and in the meantime during the week we can just chat about products we using, how far we are with trying to use up product etc etc...


----------



## CartoonChic (Nov 9, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> A theme would encourage us to target certain colors to use from our stash.  In so doing, we would use product faster. So for the remainder of November the theme would be 'FALL.'  Well, fall encompasses many colors and you get to use the colors of choice from your stash.  The parameters are loose & flexible because this should be fun, not restrictive.  Also, you would decide the adjunctive products to use for the month that you need/want to use up.  For example, the only paint pot that I'm currently using is Groundwork; the only foundation that I'm using is MAC Face & Body. I should be finished both by next week & I'll be B2Ming them along with several other empties.  I will not replace those items, but moving on to a different paint pot and foundation that I already have.
> 
> The theme would be for a month, and on a weekly basis we can post the look that we liked the most, for that week. December could be 'Winter Holidays' theme, but instead of just reds & greens we could add gold and silver.  My husband is Jewish and we celebrate both Christmas and Hanukkah, so I would incorporate royal blue & silver.  February could be a Valentines/Love theme, but instead of just red, it could include pink and gold or whatever colors are meaningful to the individual, that month.  *So, no real restriction but a bit of focus that will help us to move product, make room for new product, share ideas for make up looks and have fun doing it!*


	That's a great explanation. I just didn't know what our first theme was going to be. I suggested a fall theme previously and saw other suggestions as well, so I was confused which one we were going to do. Fall sounds good to me and starting on Monday too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2012)

glammy girl said:


> Ok so if we start on Monday, does that mean we post our favourite look of the week the following Monday?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Yes, and yes glammy girl!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By all means would should chat our little heads off.  We can share tips and as you said, how we're progressing.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 9, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> That's a great explanation. I just didn't know what our first theme was going to be. I suggested a fall theme previously and saw other suggestions as well, so I was confused which one we were going to do. Fall sounds good to me and starting on Monday too.


  	I should have remembered that you suggested the fall theme!!  I think this will be fun.  Does it matter where the thread is posted?  Does it need to be in MAC Chat?  I don't want to violate any rules of the forum.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 10, 2012)

I will miss the daily posting of looks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I will miss the daily posting of looks.


  	Hi Prettypackages!
  	I hope you're having a good weekend, in spite of your hardships this week!  Actually, anyone who wants to post daily can do so.  I just thought a weekly posting would be more palatable and less labor intensive to & for most people.  Don't want anyone to burn out...just have a boat load of fun!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 14, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi Prettypackages!
> I hope you're having a good weekend, in spite of your hardships this week!  Actually, anyone who wants to post daily can do so.  I just thought a weekly posting would be more palatable and less labor intensive to & for most people.  Don't want anyone to burn out...just have a boat load of fun!


  	As long as we are in there rambling about makeup, I'll be fine. LOL


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi guys, I just wanted to let everyone know that even though I was not yet a member I wore a pink lip all October.  It was for such a worthy cause.  I am sure is I am not the only lurker who did so.   For February perhaps an all red lip month in honor of women's heart health awareness would be cool.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> As long as we are in there rambling about makeup, I'll be fine. LOL


  	Absolutely!  So glad you're with us again!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2012)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> For February perhaps an all red lip month in honor of women's heart health awareness would be cool.








First, welcome to Specktra, and thanks for wearing a pink lip in solidarity with the BCA efforts.  Red lip month is a good idea that we can include in our project resultant of our BCA pink challenge.  Please join us at our Theme Makeup with a Purpose Thread!

  	http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose#post_2300938


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 14, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> :specktrawelcome: First, welcome to Specktra, and thanks for wearing a pink lip in solidarity with the BCA efforts.  Red lip month is a good idea that we can include in our project resultant of our BCA pink challenge.  Please join us at our Theme Makeup with a Purpose Thread!  http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose#post_2300938


  Thank you so much for the warm welcome MedGal.  I look forward to participating and will definitely join the Theme Makeup with a Purpose Thread.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> ^Hey All,
> 
> Don't forget that there is a Shop Your Stash Challenge under the chat forum.
> 
> ...


  	Thanks for the push Fiberluver!


----------



## Fiberluver (Nov 16, 2012)

You're welcome!

  	Have a great weekend!


----------

